# Mon premier Macintosh de collection



## woz86 (23 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens hier de faire l’acquisition de mon premier Macintosh, un Performa 400, acheter 50 euros, avec tout d'origine, y compris les cartons d'emballage.

Une bonne affaire, il fonctionne très bien.

Après, il est très long à démarrer.


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Octobre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens hier de faire l’acquisition de mon premier Macintosh, un Performa 400, acheter 50 euros, avec tout d'origine, y compris les cartons d'emballage.
> 
> ...



Joli acquisition, il a l’air en très bon état. 
Si tu as doc et emballage en plus [emoji106]
Le Perfoma 400, c’est un LCII, ici avec un écran  14” Perfoma Plus sur un socle orientable. 

C’est un 68030/16MHz sans copro.
C’est pas une fusée non plus. Mais avec un Système 7 ou 7.1 ça marche bien.
Il y a moyen de le booster un peu (RAM, copro)
Regardes combien de RAM et quelle version de système il a.
Souvent ils étaient mis à jour en 7.5, ça le ralentit un peu et avec plein d’extensions qui n’arrange pas les choses.
Si tu as les disquettes d’origine, re-installes le, tu peux le faire en “archivant” celui en place, sans le supprimer (voir les options d’ installation).

Regardes l’état de la carte mère, elle sûrement besoin d’être ré-capé, pour éviter la panne, comme l’alim.


----------



## woz86 (27 Octobre 2019)

Pour 50 euros, je pense n'avoir pas fait une mauvaise affaire.

Le couple de retraités a qui je l'ai acheté, m'a dit l'avoir acheter à l'époque 11 000 francs (j'ai trouvé ci-joint une ancienne pub ou il était moins cher, peu être une promo) avec l'imprimante HP qui était vendu avec (il me l'ont proposé, mais je n'étais pas intéressé). 

Au début je n'étais pas convaincu que ça soit l'écran d'origine, mais si, c'est bien un modele Apple (j'ai aussi le carton de celui-ci).

Par contre il me manque la disquette de démarrage, j'ai garder contact avec l'ancien propriétaire qui va essayer de ma la retrouvée.

La version logicielle est bien un système 7.1

Il y a aussi ClarisWorks et deux jeux Prince Of Persia et Sim City 1.4 

Il y a des anciens icônes de fichiers dans At Ease que je n'arrive pas à supprimer, on fait comment (désolé je débute avec un Macintosh vintage) ?


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Octobre 2019)

C'est un très bon prix pour une machine en état de marche.
Inspectes tout de même la carte mère pour voir l'état des petits condensateurs ronds.
En fuyant, ils perdent leur efficacité, et provoque des dysfonctionnements (sifflement dans la partie audio, perturbations de la video, etc... puis c'est la panne). Ce n'est pas le cas ici, c'est déjà bien. Le remplacement se fait assez bien. En fuyant, le liquide attaque les pistes de la carte mère et si elles sont coupées c'est bien plus difficile à détecter et réparer.

L'écran, c'est bien l'Apple Perfoma Plus Display vendu en bundle avec de nombreux Performa. C'est vrai qu'il ressemble plus à un écran de PC de l'époque, il s'accorde moins bien avec la ligne du LC que le Macintosh Color Display et son tube Trinitron (mais bien plus cher).

At Ease était intégré dans le système 7 des Peforma pour faciliter l'usage (surtout en milieu éducatif) en bridant l'accès au Finder.
Le mieux c'est de re-installer un 7.1 complet à la place.
Sinon, en démarrant sans extension (touche majuscule enfoncée) tu dois pouvoir retirer le fichier At Ease du dossier Extensions dans le Dossier Système. Je ne t'en ferais pas une bonne soupe, je n'utilise pas At Ease. Quand je récupère une machine, je commence par formater le disque pour le tester, et j'installe un système clean (et aussi par respect pour les personnes qui me donnent leur matos, je préfère ne pas manipuler leurs documents personnels ;-) On trouve la plupart des softs et jeux vintage assez facilement, ce qui est intéressant c'est d'avoir les docs fournis avec les Macs.

Le 7.1 générique, c'est 6 disquettes. On trouve facilement les images disques, et si tu ne peux pas faire toi-même les disquettes, on en trouve des copies toutes faites en Fr sur la baie.
Sinon, si tu veux te lancer dans le collection de ces vieux Mac, un appareil comme le FloppyEmu est une très bonne solution, plus besoin de disquette et ça permet aussi de transferer des fichiers entre vintage et nouveau Mac


----------



## Big Ben (27 Octobre 2019)

Hello!

Très bonne affaire pour cette machine, c’est vraiment les plus faciles pour commencer sur du 68k sur tout les points démontage, budget, encombrement, etc...

Remplacement des condensateurs est hélas impératif, mais assez simple, cependant les LC (et leurs équivalents performa) souffrent de décollement de pad sur la carte mère, ce qui requière d’avoir le bon matos ou une bonne expérience.

Pour l’alimentation il vaut mieux ne pas trop tarder non plus, au risque de devoir remplacer plus que les condensateurs.

Il n’a que 4Mo de ram, c’est un peu juste avec le système 7, on trouve des barrettes de 4mo simm 30pin pas trop cher sur internet. Pour la mémoire vidéo, pas la peine d’upgrader à 512ko si ça n’est pas le cas, ça n’apporte pas grand chose. (La mémoire vidéo c’est la grande barrette avec 2 ou 4 puces pour 256k ou 512k)

Avec un scsi2sd 5.1 et un changement de ventilateur (souvent bruyant pour pas grand chose) cette machine ne fera quasiment plus de bruit et sera un plaisir à utiliser!


----------



## woz86 (27 Octobre 2019)

Alors niveau bruit, il est super silencieux, je ne l’entends pas.

Après qu’il soit long à démarrer, c’est normal ?

Après niveau démontage, il faut des outils spéciaux ou c’est des outils normaux ?

C’est vrai que pour le prix que je l’ai payé, je n’ai pas à me plaindre, l’écran n’affiche pas de défaut et à des couleurs correctes pour son âge.

Après je fais apprendre à me familiariser avec le système 7.1, j’ai trouvé un livre sur net qui explique son fonctionnement, je vais l’acheter pour mieux l’exploiter.


----------



## woz86 (27 Octobre 2019)

Pour les disquettes de démarrage, je peut les trouver sur le net les images disques ?

Car je ne sais pas si la personne qui me l’a vendu va retrouver celle qui était fourni avec (par chance en me le vendant, il m’a bien précisé que le Macintosh n’avait jamais été dans un grenier ou une cave et toujours dans une bonne pièce, car même les cartons sont en très bon état).

Je compte m’acheter un lecteur de disquette USB et me racheter des disquettes (j’aurais mieux fait de conserver celle que j’avais).


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Octobre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Alors niveau bruit, il est super silencieux, je ne l’entends pas.


Assures-toi que le petit ventilateur fonctionne bien, même en très bon état, on l'entend quand même un peu...



woz86 a dit:


> Après qu’il soit long à démarrer, c’est normal ?


C'est quoi long pour toi ? Mesures et dis nous en combien de temps il démarre... 



woz86 a dit:


> Après niveau démontage, il faut des outils spéciaux ou c’est des outils normaux ?


A part la vis à l'arrière qui tient le capot (qui a disparu la plupart du temps, elle ne sert pas à grand chose...) tout est encliqueté, pas besoin d'outils. C'est pas très compliqué : 
Le capot : 2 gros cliquet à l'arrière
HD et lecteur de disquette : des cliquets sur les cotés
L'alimentation : un cliquet de chaque coté prés du lecteur de disquette
Le ventilo : un cliquet de chaque coté
Le HP : un cliquet.
La carte mère : un cliquet de chaque coté, la tirer vers l'avant, puis la soulever.
Difficile de faire plus simple 



woz86 a dit:


> Pour les disquettes de démarrage, je peut les trouver sur le net les images disques ?


Regardes sur https://www.macintoshrepository.org tu devrais trouver ton bonheur ;-)


----------



## woz86 (29 Octobre 2019)

Niveau démarrage, la dernière fois il a mis 8 minutes.


----------



## woz86 (29 Octobre 2019)

J’ai trouvé a acheter, un Macintosh Classic M0420 en état de marche, mais sans clavier ni souris, ni disquette, ni notice et le câble d’alimentation n’est pas celui d’origine.
Une estimation du prix que je pourrais l’acheter ?

Merci


----------



## Big Ben (29 Octobre 2019)

Pas plus de 30€, il faut remplacer tout les condensateurs (même si il marche) ce qui représente un coup supplémentaire.
Si l’état cosmétique est exceptionnel, on peut monter un peu plus mais je ne recommande pas.
C’est un ordinateur très courant.


----------



## woz86 (29 Octobre 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Pas plus de 30€, il faut remplacer tout les condensateurs (même si il marche) ce qui représente un coup supplémentaire.
> Si l’état cosmétique est exceptionnel, on peut monter un peu plus mais je ne recommande pas.
> C’est un ordinateur très courant.



30€, c'est ce que j'ai proposé justement à la personne qui le vend, je lui ai dit que c'était un modèle classique, il voulait monter à 40€.
Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de le prendre ou plutôt que je trouve un modèle SE ou SE/30 par exemple ?


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Octobre 2019)

40€ ça va, s'il est beau et s'il fonctionne (tu es à peu près sûr que la pile n'a pas coulée, assez courant...), ensuite, avec des nouveaux condensateurs tu restes dans un prix raisonnable, ça reste une jolie pièce de collection.

Je préfère le SE c'est sûr, avec son slot PDS, on peut le mettre en réseau et surtout, et il n'a pas de soucis de condensateurs qui fuient à changer 

Le SE/30 est bien plus puissant et mieux pourvu en RAM, mais en condensateurs à changer aussi.


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Octobre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Niveau démarrage, la dernière fois il a mis 8 minutes.


8 minutes c'est beaucoup trop pour un système 7.1, il y a un problème.
Des inits ajoutés qui ralentisse le démarrage ? Il faudrait examiner le dossier système...
Au démarrage, des icônes apparaissent en bas de gauche à droite au chargement des inits.
Ça s'arrête dés le début avant que ça charge ?
Si oui, essaie aussi de désactiver AppleTalk, peut être une requête réseau qui tourne en boucle... Dans le menu Pomme-> Selecteur et dans la fenêtre du Selecteur, en bas à droite tu désactives AppleTalk. 

Sinon ça peut être un fichier corrompu. Le plus simple c'est de re-installer un système 7.1 complet à la place du 7.1P avec At Ease.


----------



## woz86 (29 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Au démarrage, des icônes apparaissent en bas de gauche à droite au chargement des inits.



Oui j'ai plusieurs icônes qui apparaissent lorsqu'il démarre.

Il faudrait que je trouve le système 7.1, afin de refaire l'installation et repartir sur de bonne base.


----------



## woz86 (30 Octobre 2019)

Une question :

si je fais une nouvelle installation du système 7.1, le soft ClarisWorks sera avec ou il faut que je le trouve ailleurs, afin que je remette tout d’origine.


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Octobre 2019)

Je ne sais pas quelle version At Ease tu as ? La v2 je pense.
Tu dois pouvoir accéder aux réglages At Ease. Regardes dans les menus si tu as un item "Réglages At Ease" qui te propose cette fenêtre :




Dans cette fenêtre, tu dois pouvoir choisir ici d'utiliser le Finder au prochain démarrage.

Tu peux aussi ouvrir le profil qui t'as servi au démarrage du Mac (ici il n'y en a qu'un, c'est Mac ;-) mais il peux y en avoir plusieurs) et tu arrives sur une nouvelle fenêtre qui te permet de choisir le Finder pour ce profil (s'il y en a plusieurs, les autres restent sur At Ease au démarrage) :





Si tu arrives à démarrer sur le Finder, va voir dans Sélecteur (menu Pomme) et désactives AppleTalk pour essayer.
Si le démarrage est aussi long, essaie de démarrer en désactivant les extensions (en restant appuyé sur la touche majuscule).


----------



## woz86 (30 Octobre 2019)

Merci, je vais essayer cela ce soir


----------



## woz86 (30 Octobre 2019)

J’ai la V1 de At Ease


----------



## woz86 (30 Octobre 2019)

J'ai fais la modification pour démarrer avec le Finder et non At Ease, ainsi que la désactivation d'AppleTalk.

Maintenant il démarre en 4 minutes, c'est mieux !


----------



## Big Ben (31 Octobre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Une question :
> 
> si je fais une nouvelle installation du système 7.1, le soft ClarisWorks sera avec ou il faut que je le trouve ailleurs, afin que je remette tout d’origine.



Non ClarisWorks n’est pas inclus dans les installations système.


----------



## woz86 (31 Octobre 2019)

Sur https://www.macintoshrepository.org/ j’ai trouvé le système 7.1, il faut que j’achète un lecteur de disquette USB ainsi que des disquettes, si je veux faire une nouvelle installation.

Je vais voir sur le site si il y a la version de ClarisWorks.

Si je fais une nouvelle installation, je reste sur la version 7.1 ou je passe à une autre version ?


----------



## magicPDF (31 Octobre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Le couple de retraités a qui je l'ai acheté, m'a dit l'avoir acheter à l'époque 11 000 francs (j'ai trouvé ci-joint une ancienne pub ou il était moins cher, peu être une promo)



L'Euro et les marques chinoises nous ont fait oublier "l'heureuse" époque où le prix de l'informatique dépendait directement du cours du dollar US par rapport au Franc français.

Et l'informatique en réseau nous a fait oublier "l'heureuse" époque où les revendeurs avaient des stocks, qu'il fallait liquider dès que de nouveaux modèles pointaient à l'horizon.


----------



## magicPDF (31 Octobre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Si je fais une nouvelle installation, je reste sur la version 7.1 ou je passe à une autre version ?


J'ai utilisé des LC 2 et LC 3 pendant des années, pour moi oui : c'est 7.1 la meilleure version. Ou éventuellement 7.6 s'il peut la supporter.


----------



## woz86 (31 Octobre 2019)

Si je fais une nouvelle installation, je vais rester sur la version 7.1, l’original.


----------



## magicPDF (31 Octobre 2019)

En tout cas n'oublie pas d'installer *Joliet Volume Access*, c'est une extension gratuite et indispensable : http://www.tempel.org/joliet/fr/

;-)


----------



## magicPDF (31 Octobre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Après qu’il soit long à démarrer, c’est normal ?


Je suppose que papy et mamie ont du le bourrer d'extensions et de milliards de fichiers inutiles au fil des ans, et qu'ils n'ont pas du le défragmenter souvent.


----------



## woz86 (31 Octobre 2019)

Il faut aller ou dans le système pour faire une défragmentation ?


----------



## gpbonneau (31 Octobre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Il faut aller ou dans le système pour faire une défragmentation ?



Il n'y a pas d'utilitaire de défragmentation en standard avec le système 7.
A faire soit avec les utilitaires Norton (Speed Disk)








						Norton Utilities 2.0 - Macintosh Repository
					

Original 6 disk images for Norton Utilities for Mac v2.  This was a US only version, as it included DES encryption. As I remember this version was...




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				




Soit avec un disque SCSI externe : backup de tout l'interne sur l'externe par déplacement des dossiers, démarrage sur l'externe, formatage de l'interne et recopies des dossiers dans l'interne.

Avant fait une peu de ménage dans le dossier système.
> Isoles At Ease dans un dossier sur le disque (gardes le). Les éléments à isoler :
- fichier "At Ease" dans le dossier système
- fichier "Control Panel Handler" dans le dossier "Extensions" du dossier système
- fichier "Réglage At Ease" dans le dossier "Tableau de Bord" du dossier système

> il doit y avoir une vingtaine de fichiers dans le dossier Tableau de bord et autant dans le dossier Extensions
Démarres en maintenant enfoncée la touche Majuscules pour désactiver les inits au démarrage.
Si ça démarres bien plus vite, un des fichiers en est la cause. Fait "Fichier" et "Lire les informations" pour savoir s'ils sont d'origine Apple, sinon isoles les dans un dossier. Faut une photo en format liste pour voir...

Un LCII sous 7.1 démarre en moins d'une minute.


----------



## woz86 (31 Octobre 2019)

Je n’ai pas pris le temps encore, mais je pense que je dois faire du ménage.
J’ai commencé à supprimer des icônes de fichiers que les anciens propriétaires avaient.


----------



## woz86 (31 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Avant fait une peu de ménage dans le dossier système.
> > Isoles At Ease dans un dossier sur le disque (gardes le). Les éléments à isoler :
> - fichier "At Ease" dans le dossier système
> - fichier "Control Panel Handler" dans le dossier "Extensions" du dossier système
> - fichier "Réglage At Ease" dans le dossier "Tableau de Bord" du dossier système



Le dossier avec les éléments à isoler je le met dans le dossier document par exemple ?


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Le dossier avec les éléments à isoler je le met dans le dossier document par exemple ?


Oui, dans le dossier Documents pourquoi pas, ou dans un dossier que tu crées dans le dossier système, du moment que c'est plus aux emplacements où ils se trouvaient avant (premier niveau du dossier système ou dans les dossiers Extensions et TdB).


----------



## woz86 (1 Novembre 2019)

J’ai commandé aussi sur Amazon un bouquin sur le système 7 pour apprendre à le connaître.


----------



## woz86 (1 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Oui, dans le dossier Documents pourquoi pas, ou dans un dossier que tu crées dans le dossier système, du moment que c'est plus aux emplacements où ils se trouvaient avant (premier niveau du dossier système ou dans les dossiers Extensions et TdB).



Dans le dossier système, il a aussi tout ce qui servait à l’imprimante que je pourrais supprimer.


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Novembre 2019)

Oui, tu peux, tout ce qui est en rapport avec l'imprimante HP, avec surement quelques fichiers dans le dossier extensions genre HP Print Monitor qui se charge au démarrage pour rien...


----------



## woz86 (1 Novembre 2019)

On supprime directement les fichiers, il n’y a pas un utilitaire pour la désinstallation ?


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Novembre 2019)

Défragmentation, utilitaire de désinstallation, à l'époque c'était des trucs de PC 

Le système 7, c'était très simple, 60/70 fichiers, assez bien rangés dans des dossiers, c'était facile à manipuler directement.
On peut même déplacer l'icône du dossier système sur un autre volume et booter dessus (pour reformater son disque quand il était trop fragmenter par exemple), difficile de faire plus simple.

Ça c'est beaucoup compliqué par la suite avec l'ajout de plein de nouvelles fonctions, le système 9 était beaucoup plus complexe, une vraie usine à gaz, à bout de souffle...

Ceci dit, ne supprime pas les fichiers, isoles les dans un dossier ailleurs, et attend d'être sûr qu'ils n'empêchent pas le bon fonctionnement de ta machine avant de les supprimer... peut être quand tu seras devenu un expert du système 7 
Bonne lecture.


----------



## woz86 (1 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Défragmentation, utilitaire de désinstallation, à l'époque c'était des trucs de PC



Je découvre les anciens systèmes alors il faut que j’apprenne, en plus ça m’intéresse pas mal.



gpbonneau a dit:


> Ceci dit, ne supprime pas les fichiers, isoles les dans un dossier ailleurs, et attend d'être sûr qu'ils n'empêchent pas le bon fonctionnement de ta machine avant de les supprimer...



J’isole aussi pour l’instant les fichiers comme ceux d l’imprimante ?




gpbonneau a dit:


> peut être quand tu seras devenu un expert du système 7



Je vais essayer


----------



## woz86 (1 Novembre 2019)

Voici l’autre modèle que j’aurais trouvé à acheter un Macintosh Classic, mais j’hésite encore à le prendre ou pas ????


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Novembre 2019)

Oui, isoles les fichiers dans des dossiers à part.

Mais essaies de te faire une disquette de démarrage avec un système minimum (tu n'en as eu aucune avec le Mac ?). 
C'est normalement la disquette Utilitaires 2 dans le pack Système 7 (mais je ne sais plus ce qui était fournis avec les Performa...).
Comme ça, si tu déplaces un fichier nécessaire au démarrage et que ton Mac ne démarre plus sur le HD, tu démarres sur la disquette et tu remets le fichier en place.
C'est empirique comme méthode, mais pour apprendre c'est très pratique ;-)

Pour tester si ta disquette système fonctionne, tu la mets dans le lecteur et tu allumes le Mac. Dans la séquence de démarrage, le Mac regarde d'abord s'il y a une disquette avant de démarrer sur le HD.


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Voici l’autre modèle que j’aurais trouvé à acheter un Macintosh Classic, mais j’hésite encore à le prendre ou pas ????



Pour 40€ s'il marche, ça vaut le coup. Tu as pu le mettre en route ? 
Clavier et souris sont les même que ton Performa, dommage qu'il n'y ait aucune disquette, mais ça se trouve.
Si tu sais changer les condensateurs, ils fonctionneront encore longtemps (tu peux aussi le faire faire pour pas très cher).
Il faudra l'ouvrir pour checker la pile et les condensateurs.


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Sur https://www.macintoshrepository.org/ j’ai trouvé le système 7.1, il faut que j’achète un lecteur de disquette USB ainsi que des disquettes, si je veux faire une nouvelle installation.
> 
> Je vais voir sur le site si il y a la version de ClarisWorks.
> 
> Si je fais une nouvelle installation, je reste sur la version 7.1 ou je passe à une autre version ?


Un PC (ou VMware sur OSX), un lecteur de disquette USB, des disquette HD et Winimage et tu peux faire facilement des disquettes Système 7 en 1.44Mo pour ton Performa et le Classic. On peut surement trouver encore moins cher en occaz sur LBC.

Si tu ne veux pas perdre ce qu'il y a sur ton HD (ClarisWorks) essaie Speed Disk.


----------



## woz86 (1 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour 40€ s'il marche, ça vaut le coup. Tu as pu le mettre en route ?
> Clavier et souris sont les même que ton Performa, dommage qu'il n'y ait aucune disquette, mais ça se trouve.
> Si tu sais changer les condensateurs, ils fonctionneront encore longtemps (tu peux aussi le faire faire pour pas très cher).
> Il faudra l'ouvrir pour checker la pile et les condensateurs.


Je ne l’ai pas encore acheté, mais je peux l’avoir pour 30€, la personne qui le vend m’a dit qu’il fonctionne.
Il n’y a avec ni clavier ni souris ni disquette et le câble d’alimentation n’est pas d’origine.
Après pour 30€ s’il fonctionne ça ne devrait pas être une trop mauvaise affaire.


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Novembre 2019)

Pour voir s'il fonctionne, pas besoin de clavier ou de souris (si tu n'es pas pressé tu finiras par en trouver pour rien ;-)
Tu peux aussi l'essayer avec la souris de ton Performa, tu la branches directement à l'arrière du Classic sur la prise ADB (c'est un bus).

Tu l'allumes et s'il démarre jusqu'au Finder c'est impeccable pour 30€ tu fais une bonne affaire  
Une fois re-capé c'est sympa, c'est vraiment Le Mac vintage, assez proche des premiers, plus abordable qu'un SE-SE/30 et plus pratique qu'un Plus avec son disque dur.

S'il affiche un point d'interrogation, c'est le disque dur qui est en panne... faudra en trouver un autre... pas facile, ça devient rare et cher. Si tu le veux, proposes moins.

S'il l'écran reste gris, ou avec des stries... à recaper si c'est pas trop tard... risqué, ça vaut pas grand chose, pour les pièces au pire s'il est beau (pas abimé, pas jaunit), si jamais tu en trouves un autre.


----------



## woz86 (2 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour voir s'il fonctionne, pas besoin de clavier ou de souris (si tu n'es pas pressé tu finiras par en trouver pour rien ;-)


J’ai fait un appel au don sur le forum, des fois que quelqu’un aurait un clavier et une souris, après sur le bon coin, j’ai dû voir quelqu’un qui vendait un lot de 2 souris comme celle de mon Performa (et donc les mêmes que pour le Macintosh Classic).



gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu l'allumes et s'il démarre jusqu'au Finder c'est impeccable pour 30€ tu fais une bonne affaire


La personne m’a dit qu’il fonctionnait, si je le prend il me le remet en main propre car il a est dans mon département mais à l’opposé de moi.
Sinon je vais lui demander de m’envoyer une photo lorsqu’il est sur le Finder.


----------



## woz86 (2 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un PC (ou VMware sur OSX), un lecteur de disquette USB, des disquette HD et Winimage et tu peux faire facilement des disquettes Système 7 en 1.44Mo pour ton Performa et le Classic.


J’ai déjà trouvé un lot de 10 disquettes neuves sur le bon coin que je vais récupérer la semaine prochaine.
J’ai vu sur Amazon un lecteur de disquette USB.
Et j’ai les fichiers des systèmes 7 récupérés sur https://www.macintoshrepository.org/
Après j’ai un PC mais aussi bien sur un MacBook.


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Novembre 2019)

WinImage ne fonctionne pas sur OSX, donc c'est soit un PC, soit un Mac sous Windows, via BootCamp ou virtualisé (avec VMware par exemple).
Moi je suis un peu feignant donc je le fait avec VMware et XP... j'ai un PC mais il met trois plombes à démarrer et s'arrêter... j'ai aussi installé BootCamp et W10 pour quelques jeux, mais faut redémarrer... 

Quand ton lecteur USB sera branché, sur ton PC ou ton Mac, il devient disponible dans WinImage.
Ici, avec VMware et XP :




Tu peux utiliser par exemple la version 7.1FR dans le CD Apple Assistance 4 sur MacintoshRepository.org :



Par contre tu dois renommer l'extension .image et .img sinon WinImage va pas la trouver :



Ensuite tu choisis "Format and write disk" dans le menu Disk et après une confirmation (ça va effacer ta disquette) c'est parti :




Voilà, tu n'as plus qu'à essayer ta disquette dans ton Performe, ça doit marcher.
Dans l'exemple, j'ai choisi la disquette "Utilitaires 2" car elle a un système et est capable de booter sur un LC (elle contient les utilitaires disque en cas de pb). A essayer en premier pour valider le test.


----------



## woz86 (2 Novembre 2019)

Après sur PC j’ai Windows 7.

Par contre si je fais une nouvelle installation, il faut que je trouve la version de ClarisWorks que j’ai d’installer dessus.


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Après sur PC j’ai Windows 7.
> 
> Par contre si je fais une nouvelle installation, il faut que je trouve la version de ClarisWorks que j’ai d’installer dessus.



Ok pas de pb.
Installer un nouveau système n'oblige pas forcément à effacer ton disque;
Ceci dit, l'installer sur un disque très fragmenté ne va pas beaucoup améliorer les choses.

Tu devras défragmenter avec Speed Disk par exemple ou en re-formatant ton disque.

Mais si tu le re-formates et que tu veux conserver tout ou partie de ce qu'il y a dessus (ClarisWorks) :
Sur disquette si c'est pas trop gros, sinon ça va pas être facile... avec un disque SCSI externe mais c'est de moins en moins facile à trouver... avec un Zip SCSI, on en voit de temps en temps sur LBC...

Essaie d'abord Speed Disk sur ton disque tel qu'il est, avant de faire une nouvelle installation du Système, tu verras si c'est vraiment mieux. Ensuite une nouvelle installation si tu le juge nécessaire.

PS :
ClarisWorks 1.0 ici : https://www.macintoshrepository.org/16976-clarisworks-1-0fv3
Quelle version tu as ?


----------



## woz86 (3 Novembre 2019)

Au démarrage j’ai le lancer qui est affiché, il doit ralentir pour l’allumage ?




Voici ma version de ClarisWorks :




Le Macintosh HD (le dossier application est vide)




Et le dossier système, là où il y a des choses à nettoyer à mon avis




Et je viens de recevoir ma bible sur le système 7 pour bien le connaître


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Novembre 2019)

Pour le lanceur, il y a un Tableau de Bord du même nom qui permet de le lancer, et c'est dans le menu Général qu'on peut l'activer ou pas au démarrage.


Ce qui m'étonne c'est que cette fonction a été ajouté au Système 7.5... Si tu as le 7.1P, des extensions et des Tableaux de Bord du 7.5 y ont été ajouté, pas étonnant que ça rame...
Le fond d'écran m'avait étonné déjà, c'est aussi une fonction arrivée avec le 7.5.
Avec peut-être en plus des extensions de logiciels tiers.

Fait "Lire les informations" sur les fichiers System et Finder dans le Dossier Système pour confirmer que c'est bien le 7.1.

Et c'est dans le dossiers Extensions et Tableau de Bord qu'il y a des intrus... Si tu peux en faire la liste...

Le mieux serait d'installer un nouveau système (en conservant l'ancien à l'installation).
L'installeur du 7.1 ne proposait pas (encore) d'installation spéciale permettant de garder l'ancien dossier système.

Mais c'est possible, l'astuce :
-> démarrer sur la disquette "Utilitaires 2", puis aller dans le Dossier Système du disque dur et mettre le fichier System dans un dossier (dans le dossier Préférences par exemple, ou dans un dossier que tu crées), ça désactive le Dossier Système.
-> renommer le dossier Système du disque dur (en "Ex Dossier Système" par exemple) pour éviter que l'installeur ne l'écrase.
Avec ça le Dossier Système n'est plus actif, tu ne peux plus démarrer sur ton HD (mais tu peux revenir en arrière au cas où en faisant la manip inverse).

Ensuite tu redémarres sur la disquette "Installation 1" et tu fais l'installation sur ton HD, ça va créer un nouveau Dossier Système tout neuf, celui d'origine du LCII, sur lequel tu pourras démarrer (et tu gardes l'ancien ou cas où tu aies besoin de certains fichiers qui s'y trouvent).


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Novembre 2019)

Pour le dossier Applications vide, possible que ClarisWorks ait été déplacé dans le dossier "Elements At Ease" ou "Elements du Lanceur". Normalement on y met que des alias et on laisse l'application dans son dossier. Mais pas ici apparemment...

Peut-être aussi dans le dossier Claris. Normalement on n'y trouve que des extensions pour les logiciels Claris (Aide, Traducteurs, etc...), mais l'application est peut-être dedans.


----------



## woz86 (4 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> avec un Zip SCSI, on en voit de temps en temps sur LBC...


Et dire que j'en avais un dans le passé !
J'en ai vu un sur le bon coin à 60 €

Voici la version du système 7 qui est dessus :








Pour le lanceur dans le menu général, je ne peut rien modifier, quand je lis les informations sur lui, j'ai ceci :




Après voici ce que j'ai dans le tableau de bord :








Pour le dossier applications, celui qui est sur le bureau est vide, par contre celui qu'il y a dans Macintosh HD, c'est ceci :




Et j'ai le dossier ClarisWorks aussi dans documents :




Il y en a un peu partout, une nouvelle installation serait une bonne chose à mon avis.


----------



## woz86 (4 Novembre 2019)

J'ai commencé à lire mon livre sur le système 7 et j'ai vu qu'on pouvait mettre des éléments du tableau de bord qui n'ont pas d'utilité dans un dossier afin de gagner en rapidité lorsqu'il y a une petite mémoire.


----------



## woz86 (4 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le fond d'écran m'avait étonné déjà, c'est aussi une fonction arrivée avec le 7.5.


Il n'est pas possible de mettre un autre fond d'écran ? 
Car dans général, il n'y a que celui que j'ai dessus.


----------



## woz86 (4 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> fichier "Control Panel Handler" dans le dossier "Extensions" du dossier système



Je n'ai pas trouver ce fichier dans le dossier Extensions.


----------



## woz86 (4 Novembre 2019)

Il est possible d'installer MacPaint avec le système 7 ?


----------



## woz86 (4 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu l'allumes et s'il démarre jusqu'au Finder


J'ai demandé une photo au propriétaire qu'il le fasse démarrer, il y a un une disquette avec un point d'interrogation, il y a un soucis au niveau du DD ?


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Il n'est pas possible de mettre un autre fond d'écran ?
> Car dans général, il n'y a que celui que j'ai dessus.


Autant pour moi, les fonds d'écran dans Général du 7.1P sont un peu plus élaborés que dans le 7.1 standard.
Tu as quand même plus de choix :


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> J'ai commencé à lire mon livre sur le système 7 et j'ai vu qu'on pouvait mettre des éléments du tableau de bord qui n'ont pas d'utilité dans un dossier afin de gagner en rapidité lorsqu'il y a une petite mémoire.


 
Oui, le système 7, au démarrage, charge les éléments au premier niveau du Dossier Système, puis ceux dans le dossier Extensions et enfin ceux dans le dossier Tableau de Bord.
Donc si tu retires des éléments de ces endroits pour les mettre dans un dossier, ils ne sont plus chargés.
À partir du système 7.5, Apple a automatisé le processus avec un TdB "Gestionnaire d'extensions" qui ajoutais des nouveaux dossiers dans le dossier système comme "Extensions (désactivées)", "Tableau de Bord (désactivés)", etc... Tu peux utiliser la même méthode.

Fait toi tout de même une disquette "Utilitaires 2" pour booter dessus au cas ou tu déplaces un fichier essentiel au démarrage, comme ça tu pourras le remettre en place ;-)


----------



## woz86 (4 Novembre 2019)

J’ai fais un dossier dans documents avec des dossiers système isolé comme ceux de l’imprimante et at ease.
Je démarre avec la touche majuscule enfoncer et maintenant il démarre en 30 secondes à peine 
Merci pour les conseils quand même !!!


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouver ce fichier dans le dossier Extensions.


Tu as raison, c'était une version 2.0. Tu ne l'as pas avec ta version.



woz86 a dit:


> Il est possible d'installer MacPaint avec le système 7 ?


Oui aucun problème

Pour le Lanceur, il est bien installé en standard avec le 7.1P2. C'est un programme autonome, tu peux le quitter en cliquant dans la case de fermeture de la fenêtre du Lanceur. Et si tu ne veux pas qu'il se lance au démarrage, tu mets à la poubelle l'alias qui est dans le dossier "Ouverture au démarrage" du Dossier Système.

Tu peux re-installer ton Performa comme il était à l'origine avec le système 7.1P2, les disquettes sont dans  le CD Apple Assistance 4 sur MacintoshRepository.org :



il te faut 8 disquettes et mettre les 8 images-disque dessus avec WinImage, démarrer sur Utilitaires et suivre les instructions. Attention ça efface tout ce qu'il y avait avant sur ton disque dur, ça le rétablit comme il était à l'achat.
Donc il faudra que tu sauvegardes ce que tu veux garder avant.


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> J'ai demandé une photo au propriétaire qu'il le fasse démarrer, il y a un une disquette avec un point d'interrogation, il y a un soucis au niveau du DD ?



Oui le HD est en panne. C'est parfois réparable mais ouvrir un disque dur est une opération risquée. Part du principe qu'il est HS, c'est dommage c'est le seul intérêt du Classic... autant trouvé un MacPlus.
Les disques durs d'origine sont introuvable, on peut toujours y mettre un disque plus gros et plus récent... la machine est propre...

Comme le Performa (plus peut-être...) à re-cappé rapidement et contrôler la batterie, souvent source de gros pb quand elle se met à couler.


----------



## woz86 (4 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Oui le HD est en panne. C'est parfois réparable mais ouvrir un disque dur est une opération risquée. Part du principe qu'il est HS, c'est dommage c'est le seul intérêt du Classic... autant trouvé un MacPlus.
> Les disques durs d'origine sont introuvable, on peut toujours y mettre un disque plus gros et plus récent... la machine est propre...


Je vais laisser tomber celui-ci, j’essayerais de trouver un autre modèle, peut-être un SE.

Apres vu que le problème de démarrage de mon Performa est résolu je ne vais pas pour l’instant installer un nouveau système.
Je ferais un défragmentation avec SpeedDisk.
Et quand j’aurai reçu mon lecteur de disquette, je ferai des disquettes avec le système d’origine.
Il va falloir aussi que je l’ouvre pour voir comment il est à l’intérieur.
Si je veux MacPaint, il faut que je prenne quel fichier sur MacintoshRepository.org ?


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> ...
> Si je veux MacPaint, il faut que je prenne quel fichier sur MacintoshRepository.org ?



MacPaint en VF sur MacintoshRepository



Ceci dit MacPaint était plutôt novateur dans les premières années du Macintosh, dés 84 et très bien adapté aux écrans 9" des monoblocs de l'époque. À partir de 87 avec l'apparition des Macintosh couleur, ce programme de dessin en N&B n'était plus dans le coup, malgré cette version 2 améliorée en 88 (la dernière). Les programmes de dessin bitmap, en couleur, mieux adaptés à ton Performa, de 92, c'est plutôt SuperPaint, UltraPaint...


----------



## woz86 (5 Novembre 2019)

Question :
L’utilitaire SpeedDisk doit être installé sur le système ou on peut le démarrer depuis une disquette ?


----------



## pouppinou (5 Novembre 2019)

Nostalgie, nostalgie, quel agréable sentiment... La madeleine était en fait une pomme   
Ce qui est marrant c'est que quand j'ai acheté en 1984 mon Apple IIc, je ne savais pas que c'était mon premier Apple de collection


----------



## woz86 (5 Novembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Ce qui est marrant c'est que quand j'ai acheté en 1984 mon Apple IIc, je ne savais pas que c'était mon premier Apple de collection


Tu ne la plus ?


----------



## pouppinou (5 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Tu ne la plus ?


Si si c'est pour cela que je disais ça  
J'ai même envie de dire mon premier portable Apple, puisqu'à l'époque ils le vendaient comme tel.  
J'ai également mon premier Mac qui était un Performa 5400 noir avec les entrée et sortie vidéo qui vont bien (enfin... qui allaient bien à l'époque). C'est là où on s'aperçoit de l'évolution des ordinateurs. C'est vraiment impressionnant quand on y repense !


----------



## woz86 (5 Novembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Si si c'est pour cela que je disais ça
> J'ai même envie de dire mon premier portable Apple, puisqu'à l'époque ils le vendaient comme tel.


Une belle pièce de collection !!!


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Question :
> L’utilitaire SpeedDisk doit être installé sur le système ou on peut le démarrer depuis une disquette ?



De mémoire, tu ne peux pas défragmenté le disque de démarrage à cause des fichiers ouverts par le système.
Il faut démarrer sur une disquette.

Dans les Norton Utilities 2.0 sur MacintoshRepository, il y 6 images-disque dont "Norton HD Emergency Disk" avec un système et Speed Disk.
Tu en fait une disquette avec WinImage et tu devrais pouvoir démarrer dessus, lancer Speed Disk et lancer la défragmentation du HD.


----------



## woz86 (5 Novembre 2019)

Quel serait l’estimation d’un Macintosh Plus 1MB de 1987 complet en TBE (disquettes, documentation, contrat de licence HyperCard) ?  
J’en ai vu un sur le bon coin qui me plait bien !


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Novembre 2019)

Le MacPlus n'est pas une machine très rare comme le 128/512k, mais c'est une machine intéressante, très robuste (c'est un peu pour ça qu'on en voit encore beaucoup ;-), le look des tous premiers Mac, et quand même plus facilement utilisable qu'un 128/512k, encore plus avec un disque dur SCSI externe (Apple de préférence ;-)

Donc pas très cher, tout dépend de l'état (pas abimé, pas trop jaunit, un beau clavier, etc...) et des accessoires (les disquettes originales  , 4Mo de RAM, les manuels, lecteur de disquette externe, etc...). Donc de 50 à 100€... je pense, voir plus avec un disque dur externe Apple en bon état.


----------



## woz86 (5 Novembre 2019)

J’ai vu celui-ci, donc en vente beaucoup trop cher ?


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Novembre 2019)

C'est sûr qu'il n'y a rien à faire, il est propre et fonctionne bien, documentation, carton d'origine, etc...
Système 6 d'origine avec 1Mo de RAM c'est juste (possible que les derniers aient été livré avec le système 6...? ), dommage qu'il n'ait pas 4Mo de RAM et un lecteur de disquette externe (ou un disque dur SCSI).
A ce prix là, il peut offrir le transport Mondial Relay ;-)
Je trouve ça bien trop cher... mais c'est que mon avis.

Celui-ci me semble plus raisonnable... même si le HD externe est en panne, les disquettes sont facile à faire. À creuser pour avoir une photo de "l'écran qui s'allume", si c'est le point d'interrogation c'est bon. Avec un peu de chance c'est un 4Mo. Et avec lecteur de disquette externe et une ImageWriter, tu auras la panoplie complète du MacUser de 1987 


			https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1687673180.htm/
		


Ou ça, avec un lecteur de disquette externe. C'est un 128 ou un 512K upgradé en MacPlus par Apple, très courant à l'époque (c'est en partie pour ça qu'on trouve peu de 128/512). A voir s'il a 4Mo.


			https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1693357301.htm/


----------



## woz86 (5 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je trouve ça bien trop cher... mais c'est que mon avis.


Il est propre, mais je ne savais pas trop quel pouvais être son prix.
Ou essayer de le négocier !


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Il est propre, mais je ne savais pas trop quel pouvais être son prix.
> Ou essayer de le négocier !


La marche est haute, m'étonnerais qui tu divises le prix par 2 
Celui à 120€ est propre aussi, et avec un lecteur de disquette externe c'est bien et pratiquement indispensable avec une machine sans disque dur (une disquette 800k dans le lecteur interne avec un Système 6 complet et une autre en externe avec un programme et les documents par exemple). Et un 128/512K même upgradé en Plus c'est sympa, la face avant est d'origine 128/512k, comme la souris, le tube, la carte analogique,... ;-)
Et l'autre à 150, avec ImageWriter en plus, sympa dans une collection, un bureau Mac comme en 87   même si le HD externe est pas Apple il est sympa (un ProDisc Formac), à réparer.
Et avec une petite négo...


----------



## woz86 (5 Novembre 2019)

Je me renseigne sur celui à 120€ il me plaît bien !


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Novembre 2019)

Demandes une petite photo avec "A propos du Finder" pour voir combien il a de RAM. 
C'est apparemment un 512k (on voit une disquette système 512k sur la photo) avec une upgrade MacPlus (clavier étendu et lecteur externe 800K). Il a l'air propre et fonctionne bien.


----------



## magicPDF (5 Novembre 2019)

> Voici ma version de ClarisWorks :


Claris démarrait en 4 secondes et le système en moins de 30 secondes avec 4 Mo de RAM.
Ce qui m'épate c'est qu'aujourd'hui avec 8 Go de RAM et des To de disque dur ça va encore moins vite* pour lancer un bête texteur… Et ne parlons pas du système.



_*Avec un SSD ça ne compte pas, c'est de la triche_


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Novembre 2019)

magicPDF a dit:


> Claris démarrait en 4 secondes et le système en moins de 30 secondes avec 4 Mo de RAM.
> Ce qui m'épate c'est qu'aujourd'hui avec 8 Go de RAM et des To de disque dur ça va encore moins vite* pour lancer un bête texteur… Et ne parlons pas du système.


C'est bien vrai, moi j'utilise toujours le système 7.1 et ClarisWorks


----------



## woz86 (5 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Demandes une petite photo avec "A propos du Finder" pour voir combien il a de RAM.
> C'est apparemment un 512k (on voit une disquette système 512k sur la photo) avec une upgrade MacPlus (clavier étendu et lecteur externe 800K). Il a l'air propre et fonctionne bien.


Il a été vendu, dommage !


----------



## woz86 (6 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> avec un Zip SCSI, on en voit de temps en temps sur LBC...


Sur le bon coin, j’ai trouvé un Zip 100 en port parallèle.
Ça devrait le faire pour mon Performa ou ensuite un autre Macintosh.


----------



## woz86 (6 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Et l'autre à 150, avec ImageWriter en plus, sympa dans une collection, un bureau Mac comme en 87  même si le HD externe est pas Apple il est sympa (un ProDisc Formac), à réparer.
> Et avec une petite négo...


Je me suis renseigné sur celui-ci, la personne ne sait pas si c’est un 4 Mo.
Une photo de l’écran allumé


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Sur le bon coin, j’ai trouvé un Zip 100 en port parallèle.
> Ça devrait le faire pour mon Performa ou ensuite un autre Macintosh.


Non le Zip en port parallèle ne fonctionne pas sur les vieux Mac, il faut un Zip SCSI.


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Je me suis renseigné sur celui-ci, la personne ne sait pas si c’est un 4 Mo.
> Une photo de l’écran allumé


Il fonctionne, c'est déjà bien. Dommage qu'il n'ait pas une disquette système pour booter dessus.

Le boitier ProDisc peut être très pratique si tu remplaces le disque dur à l'intérieur, ça ira aussi sur le Performa.
Le seul risque, malheureusement ça arrive parfois avec le bus SCSI, c'est le branchement/débranchement à chaud des câbles SCSI qui peut provoquer la panne du bus SCSI du Mac (ça se répare...).
Le HD est peut-être en panne (le plus probable) ou c'est le bus SCSI du Mac...

Si tu peux en discuter avec le propriétaire, pour savoir comment le HD est tombé en panne, s'il est bien au courant qu'il ne faut pas débrancher les câbles SCSI à chaud, etc...

Si l'imprimante fonctionne (même si le ruban est sec, ça se trouve), c'est marrant, tu entendras le "doux" bruit d'une imprimante à aiguille des années 80  Je l'ai tellement entendu, je l'ai encore dans l'oreille   Le must c'est de trouver le chargeur feuille à feuille qui va dessus

Discutes de tout ça, tu pourras peut-être en tirer une petite négo...


----------



## woz86 (6 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Discutes de tout ça, tu pourras peut-être en tirer une petite négo...


Je l’ai réservé, la personne qui le vend est de Bordeaux et moi je suis vers Poitiers, il me le l’amènera directement dans le mois prochain, alors je n’ai pas négocié le prix.


----------



## woz86 (6 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si l'imprimante fonctionne (même si le ruban est sec, ça se trouve), c'est marrant, tu entendras le "doux" bruit d'une imprimante à aiguille des années 80  Je l'ai tellement entendu, je l'ai encore dans l'oreille   Le must c'est de trouver le chargeur feuille à feuille qui va dessus


Avec cela, je vais avoir un belle ensemble vintage !


----------



## woz86 (6 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Dommage qu'il n'ait pas une disquette système pour booter dessus.


De toute façon, c’est le système 6 dessus.


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Je l’ai réservé, la personne qui le vend est de Bordeaux et moi je suis vers Poitiers, il me le l’amènera directement dans le mois prochain, alors je n’ai pas négocié le prix.



150€ pour l'ensemble, livré, c'est déjà bien. Un MacPlus qui fonctionne et qui à l'air en bon état (plus de 30 ans tout de même), complet avec clavier et souris (pas facile à trouver séparément), avec un lecteur de disquette externe, un A9M0106, il me semble, compatible avec Apple II, une imagewriter (fonctionnelle ?), et un boitier disque dur externe SCSI (même si le HD est à changer). Très sympa dans une collection


----------



## woz86 (6 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Non le Zip en port parallèle ne fonctionne pas sur les vieux Mac, il faut un Zip SCSI.


J’en ai trouvé un, mais il n’y a pas le câble SCSI.
Il a moyen d’en trouver un je pense ?


----------



## woz86 (6 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> et un boitier disque dur externe SCSI (même si le HD est à changer).


Trouvé un disque dur pour le changer, pas trop compliqué ?


----------



## woz86 (6 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> 150€ pour l'ensemble, livré, c'est déjà bien


C’est un bon prix, correct ?


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> J’en ai trouvé un, mais il n’y a pas le câble SCSI.
> Il a moyen d’en trouver un je pense ?


Tu es sûr que c'est un Zip SCSI ? c'est quoi comme référence ? ça ressemble au modèle USB avec adaptateur PCMCIA.
présenté par Pierre Dandumont dans son Journal du Lapin, ça marchera pas en SCSI.
Les Zip SCSI ont en général 2 prises SCSI (pour le chainage) et un petit sélecteur de numéro, dans la chaine SCSI (le mien est comme ça).
Comme celui là : https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1693854948.htm/


----------



## woz86 (6 Novembre 2019)

La personne m’a dit qu’il y a une entrée scsi


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Trouvé un disque dur pour le changer, pas trop compliqué ?


Pour le changer c'est simple, c'est le trouver qui devient compliqué...
Trouver un disque SCSI 50-pin de petite capacité (jusqu'à 1Go) devient très difficile ou très cher malheureusement.
Faut pas être pressé, au hasard d'une petite annonce... dans un lot de vieux matériel...


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> La personne m’a dit qu’il y a une entrée scsi



Demandes la référence sur l'étiquette en dessous.
Mais ça m'étonnerais beaucoup... un Zip USB ET SCSI, jamais vu, dommage ça serait pratique aujourd'hui pour l'utiliser sur une vieux Mac et un moderne 

A l'époque de ce lecteur, ça n'avait aucun intérêt, le SCSI avait été remplacé par l'USB (et le Firewire), bien plus pratique (hot plug, pas besoin de numéro sur le bus, etc...)

Il est vendu sans le câble SCSI pour une bonne raison, il n'existe pas ;-)
C'est une prise ATA bricolé par Iomega comme l'explique bien Pierre, la norme PCMCIA en est très proche :




Je ne sais pas quel dégât ça pourrait faire si on le branchait sur la prise SCSI d'un Mac...

Ceci dit, s'il est pas cher, ce Zip en USB sur un Mac moderne, et un autre Zip en (vrai) SCSI sur ton Performa, c'est un bon moyen d'échanger des fichiers.


----------



## woz86 (7 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ceci dit, s'il est pas cher, ce Zip en USB sur un Mac moderne, et un autre Zip en (vrai) SCSI sur ton Performa, c'est un bon moyen d'échanger des fichiers.


Il le vend 40€ avec 8 disquettes, le prix est très correct.
Quand je pense que dans le passé (an 2000), je m’étais acheté un lecteur zip pour mon premier PC, un IBM.


----------



## woz86 (7 Novembre 2019)

J’ai reçu mon lecteur de disquette USB et j’ai trouvé une boîte de disquette neuve sur LBC.
Je vais me faire une disquette avec SpeedDisk pour une défragmentation.


----------



## woz86 (8 Novembre 2019)

Un Macintosh Classic 2 c’est sympas a avoir ou sans plus ?


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Un Macintosh Classic 2 c’est sympas a avoir ou sans plus ?


C'est que mon avis, mais c'est pas la machine que je préfère.
C'est assez fragile ;-) Pas facile d'en trouver un qui marche, à cause des condensateurs qui fuient et aussi des piles de mauvaises qualité qui coulent (là c'est la cata).
Je préfère le SE/30, même 68030/16 mais avec copro. Il a aussi quelques soucis avec ses condensateurs (moins quand même), il a plus de capacité mémoire et un slot PDS (carte réseau, carte accélératrice, carte video). Il est plus ancien ;-) et on en trouve plus facilement, un vrai hit contrairement au Classic II.


----------



## woz86 (8 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est que mon avis, mais c'est pas la machine que je préfère.
> C'est assez fragile ;-) Pas facile d'en trouver un qui marche, à cause des condensateurs qui fuient et aussi des piles de mauvaises qualité qui coulent (là c'est la cata).
> Je préfère le SE/30, même 68030/16 mais avec copro. Il a aussi quelques soucis avec ses condensateurs (moins quand même), il a plus de capacité mémoire et un slot PDS (carte réseau, carte accélératrice, carte video). Il est plus ancien ;-) et on en trouve plus facilement, un vrai hit contrairement au Classic II.


Car sur le bon coin, je viens de voir aujourd’hui, que quelqu’un en vend un dans ma ville.


----------



## woz86 (8 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je préfère le SE/30



Il y a aussi le SE 1/40
C’est lequel le mieux ?


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Novembre 2019)

Moi j'ai une petite faiblesse pour le SE, plus vintage et bien plus robuste au niveau carte mère et alim.
Le Classic II est plus rapide avec son 68030, un peu plus de RAM max.
Les deux ont des disques dur interne, avec les mêmes risques... choisir ceux qui fonctionnent en priorité.
Tout dépend du prix demandé, de l'état, des accessoires, des disquettes/manuel, les périphériques (les imprimantes ça vaut pas grand chose mais les disques externes, lecteur de disquette, de CD, c'est intéressant) etc... une centaine d'euros dans le meilleur des cas. C'est quoi tes annonces ?


----------



## woz86 (8 Novembre 2019)

C’est celui qui est dans ma ville, il est trop cher par contre.


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Novembre 2019)

Un classic II qui marche, y compris le disque dur ! on en voit plus beaucoup ;-) pas très propre, assures toi qu'il a pas pris de coup.
Bon, l'imprimante va avec, pourquoi pas, si tu veux compléter ta collection faut en avoir une, mais la cartouche est surement à changer, et ça dure pas longtemps...
C'est une machine à re-caper d'office, pas de manuel, dommage, ni la petite pochette avec le jeux de disquette... il manque la souris.

C'est trop cher.


----------



## woz86 (8 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est trop cher.


C’est clair, je vais aller le voir la semaine prochaine, après oui on dirait qu’il n’est pas très clean à voir.
Je pensais en proposer 70€ environ


----------



## woz86 (9 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est une machine à re-caper d'office, pas de manuel, dommage, ni la petite pochette avec le jeux de disquette... il manque la souris.


Les disquettes, je m’aperçois que c’est toujours les choses qu’il manque le plus souvent.
Après une souris c’est la même que mon Performa.
Après qu’il fonctionne est une bonne chose, mais si c’est un modèle fragile, c’est moins bien.
A voir, à combien il pourrait se vendre !


----------



## Big Ben (9 Novembre 2019)

Je confirme c’est beaucoup trop cher, un Classic II c’est maxi 50€ et uniquement parce que c’est pas facile à trouver sans la pile lithium qui a explosé et son nombre d’unités vendue un peu faible. Sinon cette machine vaut vraiment pas grand chose comme sa version précédente, car il faut mettre de l’argent et du temps pour tout recapper et changer le disque comme le souligne gpbonneau. Et quand on met tout bout à bout ça chiffre assez vite.

Perso je ne vendrais pas mon classic 1 réparé en dessous de 300€ vu l’argent et le temps passé:
- 35€ pour la machine avec 15€ de port
- 22€ pour un nouveau ventilateur (ultra silencieux et plus puissant)
- 85€ de SCSI2SD
- 20€ de carte SD
- 45€ de composants électroniques environ
Soit près de 222€ pour un Classic 1 qui était à 35€ à la base!

Je vais paraphraser mais!
Même calcul pour un Classic II. L’avantage du SE/30 (qui n’a rien à voir avec les 1/20, 1/40, etc... qui sont des SE normaux) c’est que l’électronique de la carte analogique est ultra solide ça fait un souci de moins et en plus il monte plus haut en ram de mémoire et il peut être mis en réseau avec une carte ethernet !
C’est une des machines les plus appréciés et un indispensable dans une collection!


----------



## woz86 (9 Novembre 2019)

Oui un SE30 est sans doute le prochain que j’aimerais trouvé.
J’ai un Plus sous réserve actuellement.
Après plus vintage, un Apple IIc m’attire beaucoup aussi.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Novembre 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Je confirme c’est beaucoup trop cher, un Classic II c’est maxi 50€ et uniquement parce que c’est pas facile à trouver sans la pile lithium qui a explosé et son nombre d’unités vendue un peu faible. Sinon cette machine vaut vraiment pas grand chose comme sa version précédente, car il faut mettre de l’argent et du temps pour tout recapper et changer le disque comme le souligne gpbonneau. Et quand on met tout bout à bout ça chiffre assez vite.
> 
> Perso je ne vendrais pas mon classic 1 réparé en dessous de 300€ vu l’argent et le temps passé:
> - 35€ pour la machine avec 15€ de port
> ...



Entièrement d'accord.

Ceci dit un Classic 2 dans une collection c'est intéressant aussi, le dernier de la "lignée" ;-)
Et celui-ci fonctionne encore (pas de pb avec la pile à priori), y compris le HD, c'est plutôt rare. Donc s'il n'est pas abimer et si tu peux l'avoir autour de 50€, avec de nouveaux condos (Luis les a changé sur le mien pour une trentaine d'euros), sans en faire plus, c'est pas très cher payé, une page de l'histoire du Mac pour pas trop cher ;-)

Le Plus, j'aime bien aussi, trés robuste, la plupart fonctionne encore après 35ans (pas de disque dur, ça aide ;-), même si c'est pas le premier, c'est quand même plus facile à utiliser qu'un 128/512k (et beaucoup moins cher).

Le SE est aussi très robuste, je l'aime bien, mais son point faible c'est le disque dur. J'aime bien les conserver avec leurs disques, c'est une page qui se tourne, il n'y en aura bientôt plus du tout dans les machines actuelles. Si ceux d'origine ne fonctionnent plus, d'autres plus récents font très bien l'affaire, même des disques SCSI SCA pas cher du tout (SCSI2SD c'est quand même très cher...).
Et il y a des SE avec 2 lecteurs de disquette interne, j'en ai un ;-)

Mais c'est sûr, le hit c'est le SE/30, le plus puissant de la "lignée", un must have ;-) ça vaut le coup de mettre un peu de sous pour en restaurer un 
Mais je ne suis peut être pas très objectif, c'est ce que je préfère, les démonter pour les restaurer (faut aimer le bricolage ;-), donc je cherche pas forcement des machines en très bon état.


----------



## woz86 (9 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ceci dit un Classic 2 dans une collection c'est intéressant aussi, le dernier de la "lignée" ;-)
> Et celui-ci fonctionne encore (pas de pb avec la pile à priori), y compris le HD, c'est plutôt rare. Donc s'il n'est pas abimer et si tu peux l'avoir autour de 50€, avec de nouveaux condos (Luis les a changé sur le mien pour une trentaine d'euros), sans en faire plus, c'est pas très cher payé, une page de l'histoire du Mac pour pas trop cher ;-)


Si j’arrive à le négocier un bon prix, ça pourrait le faire, après à voir si il est propre (ou un bon nettoyage).
Mais je vais aller le voir et si il fonctionne bien.


----------



## woz86 (9 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le Plus, j'aime bien aussi, trés robuste, la plupart fonctionne encore après 35ans (pas de disque dur, ça aide ;-), même si c'est pas le premier, c'est quand même plus facile à utiliser qu'un 128/512k (et beaucoup moins cher).


Celui vers lequel tu m’a dirigé est que j’ai réservé est sympas.


----------



## woz86 (9 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Mais c'est sûr, le hit c'est le SE/30, le plus puissant de la "lignée", un must have ;-) ça vaut le coup de mettre un peu de sous pour en restaurer un


Il faut que je trouve celui ci maintenant.
Après sur lbc, certains craquent au niveau du prix de vente.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui un SE30 est sans doute le prochain que j’aimerais trouvé.
> J’ai un Plus sous réserve actuellement.
> Après plus vintage, un Apple IIc m’attire beaucoup aussi.


Les SE/30 sont sur-cotés c'est dommage. Soit complètement restaurés/upgradés par des passionnés, dans ce cas ça peut être interessant si tu ne veux rien faire dessus, mais, du coup, on trouve des machines dans leur jus (donc avec des travaux) au même prix... faut chercher (dans les vide-grenier, les lots, etc...) et ne pas être pressés.

L'Apple II je ne connais pas, mais il y a sur le forum des gens très compétent.
Contrairement à beaucoup, je ne venais pas de l'Apple II à la sortie du Mac, mais du PC XT/AT sous MS-DOS 3 en mode ligne de commande. Avec Lotus 1.2.3, il fallait aligner des tirets pour les lignes et des I pour les colonnes pour faire les bordures d'un tableau ! tout ça pour l'imprimer vers une EPSON à aiguilles et listing (qui faisait un bruit d'enfer) en lui envoyant avant une chaine d'initialisation (une chaine de caractères longue comme un jour sans pain) pour avoir la bonne mise en page ! Tu imagines le choc quand j'ai découvert le Mac  
Donc l'interface à ligne de commande, même si ça fait longtemps, j'ai du mal ;-))


----------



## Big Ben (9 Novembre 2019)

Le SCSI2SD a un ticket d’entrée un peu cher mais il a un très gros avantage, il simplifie énormément certaines opérations (ie: je fais des installations sous sheepsaver et je mets ça directement dans la machine) et il consomme beaucoup moins que les disques mécaniques, ce qui est une bonne chose sur des machines qui ont parfois des alimentations un peu justes comme... les classic! 

On peut même envisager d’utiliser le scsi2sd en externe et swapper les cartes sd en fonction de la machine.

Les disques SCA sont une bonne solution pour des machines utilisées régulièrement, personnellement les miennes sont utilisées de manière erratique et les disques tombent HS les uns après les autres.

J’ai décidé de tout passer en scsi2sd au fur et à mesure avec du v5 sur les plus vieux et du v6 sur les PPC.

Je ne le fais que sur mes machines entièrement restaurées sur lesquelles je n’ai plus d’intervention à faire.
Sur mes LC vu la simplicité d’ouverture de la machine j’en avais un pour 4 machines et je swappais en fonction des besoins.

Je recommande comme le floppyemu d’en avoir au moins un sous la main sans quoi certains dépannages deviennent infernaux à l’heure d’aujourd’hui.


----------



## woz86 (9 Novembre 2019)

Plus récent un Mac tournesol, j’aimerais bien en avoir un !


----------



## woz86 (9 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> L'Apple II je ne connais pas, mais il y a sur le forum des gens très compétent.


Après pour moi, dans une collection, avoir un Apple II est symbolique.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Novembre 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Le SCSI2SD a un ticket d’entrée un peu cher mais il a un très gros avantage, il simplifie énormément certaines opérations (ie: je fais des installations sous sheepsaver et je mets ça directement dans la machine) et il consomme beaucoup moins que les disques mécaniques, ce qui est une bonne chose sur des machines qui ont parfois des alimentations un peu justes comme... les classic!
> 
> On peut même envisager d’utiliser le scsi2sd en externe et swapper les cartes sd en fonction de la machine.
> 
> ...



Tu as raison, je met bien des CF sur mes vieux Mac en IDE. J'ai pas encore franchi le pas du SCSI2SD parce que c'est cher, que j'ai encore un stock de HD et que le SCSI SCA c'est pas cher, mais j'y viendrais surement un jour... à commencer par les Powerbook, parce que les SCSI en 2.5" c'est vraiment rare maintenant, il m'en reste presque plus et pas moyen de les remplacer par un SCSI SCA, pas assez de place pour un adaptateur et il y a pas de 12V.

Tout a fait d'accord, le FloppyEmu c'est indispensable, pour remettre en route un vieux Mac qui n'a plus de disque dur et un lecteur de disquette en panne par exemple ;-) ou y installer un système à partir de la carte SD du FloppyEmu, il suffit de mettre les images disque dessus.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Plus récent un Mac tournesol, j’aimerais bien en avoir un !


Je radote ;-) mais, c'est mon avis, le Tournesol est un des plus beau design Apple, même aujourd'hui il fait tourner les têtes. Sortir un machine pareil en 2002, fallait en avoir ;-)
Vu la finesse des écrans actuels et la compacité des cartes mères, un iMac Pro dans la boule et un 27" au bout du bras ça aurait de la gueule


----------



## woz86 (9 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je radote ;-) mais, c'est mon avis, le Tournesol est un des plus beau design Apple, même aujourd'hui il fait tourner les têtes.


Oui c’est un des plus beau modèle qu’Apple est fait, avec le duo magique Jony Ive/Steve Jobs, c’est ce genre d’ordinateur qui manque chez Apple maintenant.


----------



## woz86 (10 Novembre 2019)

Je regarde pour un IMac Tournesol, mais en trouvé un, avec l’équipement d’origine (clavier, souris ...) et dans un état correct, pas évident et surtout à un prix correct !


----------



## woz86 (10 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Mais c'est sûr, le hit c'est le SE/30, le plus puissant de la "lignée", un must have ;-) ça vaut le coup de mettre un peu de sous pour en restaurer un


Un SE/30 en très bon état complet, à combien il faudrait l’acheter ?


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Novembre 2019)

Tout dépend ce que tu veux en faire, l'exposer sur une étagère ? Il suffit qu'il ait un bel aspect.

Sinon, si tu veux l'utiliser, pour un SE/30, à part l'aspect, ce qu'il faut prendre en compte :
- la carte mère qui doit être re-capée,
- le disque dur est-il d'origine ? S'il fonctionne, il ne doit pas être trop bruyant. Les disques Quantum d'origine tombent tous en panne (les butées en caoutchouc du bras de lecture se délitent, ça se répare mais c'est pas simple). S'il a été changé pour un disque plus récent c'est mieux, ou un SCSI2SD c'est encore mieux ;-)
- L'écran doit être net, bien centré, pas de variation pendant le fonctionnement (sinon condos/réglages à revoir).
- Lecteur de disquette qui fonctionne bien (lecture, éjection).
- Manuel et disquette d'installation

Si tu as tout ça, BigBen t'a listé ce que ça a couté à son propriétaire, ça te donne une idée du prix...
Sinon, tu décoches les options ;-)
Je peux pas t'en dire plus, ceux que j'ai restauré était en panne, donnés ou sauvés de la destruction, à une époque où ça ne valait plus rien.
Si tu veux acheté des machines déjà restaurées c'est forcément plus cher (mais c'est moins fun ;-)


----------



## woz86 (10 Novembre 2019)

Je viens de voir un iMac tournesol pas loin de chez moi sur lbc, je vais aller le voir mercredi.


----------



## woz86 (10 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tout dépend ce que tu veux en faire, l'exposer sur une étagère ? Il suffit qu'il ait un bel aspect.


Si je veux un, il doit être en état de fonctionnement, pour pouvoir m’amuser avec.


----------



## woz86 (10 Novembre 2019)

Question bête :

A quoi sert cette touche ?


----------



## Fi91 (10 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Question bête :
> 
> A quoi sert cette touche ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 143805


Il sert à allumé un Macintosh au lieu d’appuyer sur le bouton d'allumage. ( ce n’est pas pour tous les Macintosh comme le SE par exemple)
S’il sert à autre, cela m’intéresse de savoir


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2019)

Une fois le Mac démarré il sert aussi à avoir le message :
Redémarrer, suspendre, annuler, éteindre


----------



## Big Ben (11 Novembre 2019)

Sans oublier qu’il sert dans certaines combinaisons de touches pour forcer un redémarrage ou ouvrir la boîte de déboggage pour les modèles n’ayant plus les deux boutons correspondants.


----------



## woz86 (11 Novembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Il sert à allumé un Macintosh au lieu d’appuyer sur le bouton d'allumage. ( ce n’est pas pour tous les Macintosh comme le SE par exemple)
> S’il sert à autre, cela m’intéresse de savoir


Par exemple avec mon Performa 400, pour l’allumer, il faut que j’enclenche l’interrupteur a l’arrière ! Alors cette touche ne peut pas me servir à l’allumer !


----------



## PJG (11 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> le Tournesol est un des plus beau design Apple, même aujourd'hui il fait tourner les têtes. Sortir un machine pareil en 2002, fallait en avoir ;-)


Et ce n'est pas moi qui vais dire le contraire.


----------



## woz86 (11 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Et ce n'est pas moi qui vais dire le contraire.


Tu as l’air d’être un spécialiste du iMac Tournesol !
A combien tu estimes le prix qu’il faut mettre pour un modèle en bon état et complet (clavier, souris d’origine...) ?


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Par exemple avec mon Performa 400, pour l’allumer, il faut que j’enclenche l’interrupteur a l’arrière ! Alors cette touche ne peut pas me servir à l’allumer !


Sur les Mac qui n'ont pas la fonction SoftPower, inaugurée sur la série des MacII, la touche a moins d'intérêt, pas possible d'allumer le Mac en appuyant sur cette touche. De la même façon, l'item "Eteindre" n'éteint pas le Mac, dans les 2 cas il faut basculer l'interrupteur, comme ça se fait depuis le 128K.
Une petite liste avec les premiers Mac avec la fonction Soft Power (une croix dans la dernière colonne) :


A l'époque, pour faire des économies d'échelle, les claviers étaient identiques, Soft Power ou pas sur le Mac.

Ceci dit la touche a quand même son intérêt sur ton Performa 400.
- Même fonction que le menu "Eteindre" quand tu appuie dessus.
- Elle fait un reset si tu appuie en même temps sur Pomme et Ctrl (c'est pas aussi bien que le bouton reset physique, absent sur les LC, quand le Mac est planté ça marche pas toujours).
- Elle émule le bouton "programmeur", absent aussi sur les LC, si tu appuie en même temps sur Pomme.


----------



## PJG (11 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> A combien tu estimes le prix qu’il faut mettre pour un modèle en bon état et complet (clavier, souris d’origine...) ?


Bonjour,
je répondrai par une réponse bête: tout dépend de l'état.  
Attention, il y a plusieurs claviers. Celui que je préfère c'est le "Keyboard A1048" qui lui, est resté bien blanc.
J'ai beaucoup de 15 pouces, c'est celui que l'on trouve le plus facilement.
Je n'ai jamais dépassé 60€. En moyenne je les achète 40€.
Au dessus de 60€, il faut qu'il soit parfait avec une bonne configuration.
Je n'ai pas de 20 pouces, c'est beaucoup trop cher.
Sur Leboncoin un Tournesol va de 40€ à 450€. Et oui, les gens sont fous !!!Une fois bien nettoyés et reconfigurés en changeant le lecteur, le disque dur, la pile et les deux barrettes, je peux les vendre entre 110 et 130 €, et plus avec les enceintes et la carte AirPort.
Je n'en fais pas un commerce, je n'en ai vendu que trois, mais j'adore cette machine.
​


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je répondrai par une réponse bête: tout dépend de l'état.
> Attention, il y a plusieurs claviers. Celui que je préfère c'est le "Keyboard A1048" qui lui, est resté bien blanc.
> J'ai beaucoup de 15 pouces, c'est celui que l'on trouve le plus facilement.
> ...


Le 20" est difficile à trouver, il me plairait bien aussi ;-) le dernier de la série, sorti pendant seulement 8 mois, alors que les sites de rumeurs étaient plein d'articles sur les futur iMac G5, du coup il n'y en a pas beaucoup.

Le 17" est déjà pas mal, ça peut faire un beau JukeBox 




Mais c'est quand même une machine difficile à ouvrir, donc assures-toi que tout fonctionne bien (Ecran, DVD, HD).
Si tu veux le wifi, choisit un modèle avec AirPort Extreme.
Si tu veux en faire un JukeBox comme moi, il faut un ventilateur silencieux et un SSD...
Comme le dit PJG, certains claviers jaunissent beaucoup, choisit un clavier bien blanc.

Un 15" c'est sympa aussi et plus facile à trouver je pense.

Si tu veux être tranquille, choisit un modèle restauré.


----------



## PJG (11 Novembre 2019)

Avec un clavier bluetooth.


----------



## woz86 (11 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Sur Leboncoin un Tournesol va de 40€ à 450€.


Sur le bon coin j’ai trouvé celui-ci vers chez moi, je dois aller le voir mercredi, il a l’air propre avec clavier souris enceintes d’origine et il doit y avoir aussi les CD.
Il était à 130€, la personne peut me le faire  à 115€ à voir !


----------



## woz86 (11 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Et oui, les gens sont fous !!!


C’est clair sur lbc, certains craque niveau prix, j’ai vu des Macintosh comme le Classic a presque 1000€ et pas toujours nickel


----------



## PJG (11 Novembre 2019)

Dommage pour les enceintes, l'une d'entre elle est endommagée.
Ce que je fais pour tester l'ordi: j'apporte avec moi une clé USB pour vérifier les ports, un CD pour vérifier le lecteur, après c'est le coup de coeur ou pas. 
Pour moi, 115€ c'est encore trop.  
Mes deux Tournesol.
1/ Tournesol 
2/ Tournesol


----------



## woz86 (11 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Mes deux Tournesol.
> 1/ Tournesol
> 2/ Tournesol


J'ai vu tes annonces, il me semble même t'avoir envoyé un message pour la numéro 2, mais vu la distance, je demande des fois un envoi si possible par Mondial Relay, mais ça reste des ordinateurs fragile !


PJG a dit:


> Pour moi, 115€ c'est encore trop.


A combien tu le prendrais toi personnellement ?
Après il a l'air d'être propre !


----------



## PJG (11 Novembre 2019)

Il faudrait voir la configuration. DD, mémoire, 700mMHz ou 800MHz, etc...
Pour l'OS, c'est moins grave, il y a toujours la possibilité de faire des mises à jour.
J'ai déjà envoyé deux Tournesol avec Mondial Relay, (20€ de plus) et pas simple quand tu n'as pas l'emballage d'origine.
Sur l'annonce finalement, il n'y a que le Tournesol, le clavier et la souris de bien.


----------



## woz86 (11 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Sur l'annonce finalement, il n'y a que le Tournesol, le clavier et la souris de bien.


Après je ne sais pas, si la personne à les emballages d'origine, elle doit avoir les CD.
Il faudrait que j'aille voir dans "A propos de ce Mac" pour la configuration et après négocier encore son prix selon son état, équipements...


----------



## woz86 (11 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ceci dit la touche a quand même son intérêt sur ton Performa 400.
> - Même fonction que le menu "Eteindre" quand tu appuie dessus.


J'ai essayé, ça ne fonctionne pas, il y a quelque chose à paramétrer ?


----------



## asus27 (11 Novembre 2019)

Salut woz86

Voici mes deux iMac, celui qui t'intéresse est un PowerPC 15", G4 de 1GHz avec 2 Go de RAM, bref au taquet je pense. Payé 90€ sur le BC.









A surveiller pour ma part, le lecteur CD qui a des problèmes pour ouvrir le cache en façade. Rien de rédhibitoire car je ne l'utilise pas, mais il s'ouvre a moitié et il demande de l'aide pour soulager le ressort de rappel qui est plus fort que le plateau en sortie...

Un Mac fabuleux pour le son, le design, relié a internet en RJ45 (Pas de wifi).

A ce propos :

Je donne  mon Centris 650 avec 84 Mo de mémoire et disque dure SCSI de 350 Mo le tout accompagné d' un écran Trinitron de 16" couleur.
La cerise sur le gateau un lecteur ZIP et pour connecter le Centris sur le net, un convertisseur AAUI vers RJ-45 ASENTE FriendlyNet.
A venir chercher sur VERNON (27200) pas d 'envoi.
Divers livres et logiciels...


----------



## woz86 (11 Novembre 2019)

asus27 a dit:


> Je donne mon Centris 650 avec 84 Mo de mémoire et disque dure SCSI de 350 Mo le tout accompagné d' un écran Trinitron de 16" couleur.
> La cerise sur le gateau un lecteur ZIP et pour connecter le Centris sur le net, un convertisseur AAUI vers RJ-45 ASENTE FriendlyNet.
> A venir chercher sur VERNON (27200) pas d 'envoi.
> Divers livres et logiciels...


Ça m'intéresse bien, mais hélas un peu loin de chez moi et c'est un coin ou je vais rarement.


asus27 a dit:


> un lecteur ZIP


C'est un lecteur ZIP en scsi ?


----------



## asus27 (11 Novembre 2019)

Oui en SCSI mais qui restera avec l'ensemble


----------



## woz86 (11 Novembre 2019)

asus27 a dit:


> Oui en SCSI mais qui restera avec l'ensemble


Dommage, car il m'aurait intéressé


----------



## asus27 (11 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Dommage, car il m'aurait intéressé


Si personne ne veut de mon Centris, il finira au recyclage  
Je garderai le lecteur pour toi, mais bon j'ai vraiment pas envie qu'il finisse comme ça


----------



## woz86 (11 Novembre 2019)

asus27 a dit:


> Je garderai le lecteur pour toi, mais bon j'ai vraiment pas envie qu'il finisse comme ça


Tu vas sans doute trouver quelqu'un !


----------



## asus27 (11 Novembre 2019)

Voir l'offre ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/dons-de-mac-v2-et-autres-materiels-operationnels.303649/page-40


----------



## woz86 (11 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ceci dit un Classic 2 dans une collection c'est intéressant aussi, le dernier de la "lignée" ;-)
> Et celui-ci fonctionne encore (pas de pb avec la pile à priori), y compris le HD, c'est plutôt rare. Donc s'il n'est pas abimer et si tu peux l'avoir autour de 50€, avec de nouveaux condos (Luis les a changé sur le mien pour une trentaine d'euros), sans en faire plus, c'est pas très cher payé, une page de l'histoire du Mac pour pas trop cher ;-)


Je devais aller le voir demain, mais je me suis renseigné auprès de la personne qui le vend pour le prix et elle ne veut pas le descendre en dessous de 100€ alors je laisse tomber.


----------



## woz86 (11 Novembre 2019)

Trouver un chargeur pour un PowerBook 140 c'est galère ?


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> J'ai essayé, ça ne fonctionne pas, il y a quelque chose à paramétrer ?


Curieux, ça marche sur mon LC2... une limitation à cause du 7.1P ?
Et le reset avec Pomme + ctrl et le bouton d'allumage, ça marche ?


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2019)

asus27 a dit:


> Voir l'offre ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/dons-de-mac-v2-et-autres-materiels-operationnels.303649/page-40


 Je viens de voir ton offre ;-) je t'ai envoyé un mp


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Tu vas sans doute trouver quelqu'un !


 Si je récupère le Centris, je t'envoie le Zip par MondialRelay si tu veux.


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si je récupère le Centris, je t'envoie le Zip par MondialRelay si tu veux.


J'en ai déjà un.


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si je récupère le Centris, je t'envoie le Zip par MondialRelay si tu veux.


Merci, avec plaisir, je te ferai un bon pour Mondial Relay


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau, trouvé un chargeur pour un PowerBook 140 c’est possible ?
Ça peut être bon un modèle comme ça ?




J’ai trouvé un PowerBook, mais la personne n’a pas le chargeur et ne sais pas si il fonctionne.


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> gpbonneau, trouvé un chargeur pour un PowerBook 140 c’est possible ?
> Ça peut être bon un modèle comme ça ?
> J’ai trouvé un PowerBook, mais la personne n’a pas le chargeur et ne sais pas si il fonctionne.



Oui ça me semble bien. C'est une prise standard, c'est pas compliqué, 7,5V 15Watt mini pour le PB140.
Les chargeurs d'origine sont souvent en panne mais réparable, on en trouve de temps en temps pour pas cher.
J'utilise aussi des génériques (pour pas user ceux d'origine ;-))





C'est sympa le PowerBook 140, le premier, sorti en 91 (avec le 100 et le 170).
Mais il faut être bricoleur, il y a pas mal de choses à revoir sur ces petits portables de bientôt 30 ans...
Le disque dur (Conner s'il est d'origine) est surement en panne. C'est connu comme panne, et s'il n'est pas usé ça se répare mais faut l'ouvrir            #1         J'en ai récupéré qui dormait au fond d'un placard en panne depuis 1993 ! pas usés ;-)
Même s'il est brun, les plastiques jaunissent quand même et deviennent cassant. A surveiller :
- Le volet qui cache les prises à l'arrière (s'il est encore présent).
- Les charnières, un peu dures, sont fixées sur l'écran sur des inserts métalliques noyés dans le plastique, le plastique se casse et les charnières ne tiennent plus, visible par l'arrière quand l'écran est fermé.
La carte mère ne pose pas de problème particulier.
Attention à la batterie si elle est resté en place, elle gonfle et oxyde la carte mère.
L'écran, c'est le point faible, un TFT N&B à matrice passive, lent et avec beaucoup de rémanence (même d'origine ;-) c'était le début des LCD). Si les condensateurs sont HS, plus d'image ou alors très peu de contraste. Mais on peut changer les condensateurs 

Voilà rapidement... Un PowerBook 140 qui ne fonctionne pas (sans chargeur, ni disquettes/manuel je suppose), c'est du boulot à remettre en état, si tu peux pas convaincre son propriétaire de te le donner pour le faire revivre ;-) , achètes le vraiment pas cher.


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)

Je lui en ai proposé 50€


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2019)

J'aime bien "Je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne, Vendu dans l'état. Pièce rare". Oui c'est rare, mais en bon état de fonctionnement.
Mais en panne, ça vaut pas grand chose vu le travail à faire pour le remettre en route. 
C'est pas parce qu'il est resté 20 ans dans un placard qu'il va se remettre à fonctionner comme il y a 20 ans (et souvent ils finissaient dans un placard parce qu'ils étaient en panne).

Je les connais par coeur et je l'achèterais au mieux pour les pièces une dizaine d'euros si j'en avais besoin. 
Plus c'est trop risqué sans savoir dans qu'elle état il est. 
Tu vas l'ouvrir et trouver peut être une carte mère oxydée par la batterie, un écran qui ne fonctionne pas même avec de nouveaux condensateurs (sans parler du tube CCFL qui assure le rétro éclairage). Un disque dur usé et irréparable, les disque SCSI 2.5" sont introuvable (tu peut le remplacer par SCSI2SD pour une centaine d'euros...).

Si tu veux vraiment un PowerBook série 100 sans trop de risque, pour ta collection, cherches plutôt un 180c qui fonctionne (photos à l'appui), presque identique mais plus abouti et on en trouve encore pas très cher.


----------



## PJG (12 Novembre 2019)

Pour woz86


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)

Je lui ai envoyé un message si il veut le lâcher à pas cher pour voir


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2019)

https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1700017960.htm/
		

Un Duo 280c c'est bien aussi, c'est plutôt rare s'il fonctionne bien,
et un série 500 qui fonctionne, les Quadra portable, c'est pas mal non plus
C'est pas très loin ça...


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Pour woz86


hehe on a eu la même idée


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)

Je viens d’envoyer un message sur lbc pour voir si c’est disponible


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)

A combien vous estimez un iMac G3 Snow comme lui :


----------



## PJG (12 Novembre 2019)

150€...​J'ai acheté deux G3 avec clavier et souris.​"Blue Dalmatian" 35€​"Flower Power" 40€ ​J'ai aussi un vert, un bleu et un orange avec souris et clavier d'origine.​Pas plus de 40€, 50€ pour un G3 en bon état, sauf le "Strawberry" qui reste rare.​


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> 150€... J'ai acheté deux G3 avec clavier et souris."Blue Dalmatian" 35€"Flower Power" 40€


La personne me dit que c’est un clavier et une souris Pro et que les autres ne l’ont pas lol.
Je lui ai fait baisser à 100€ pour voir, mais le Snow c’est une version spéciale ou pas ?


----------



## PJG (12 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> le Snow c’est une version spéciale ou pas ?


Spécial, je ne pense pas.
Clavier et souris identiques au Flower, je crois.
iMac G3


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Clavier et souris identiques au Flower, je crois.


En voici un sur un Blue Dalmatian


----------



## PJG (12 Novembre 2019)

iMac G3 belle occasion.
Pourquoi les plus belles occasions ne sont jamais près de chez nous ?


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Pourquoi les plus belles occasions ne sont jamais près de chez nous ?


Tu m’étonnes, celle-ci est pas mal.
Ce qui nous bloque souvent c’est la distance, car un envoi reste compliqué  Et quand tu as une femme c’est encore plus compliqué  lol


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> 150€...


Il serait négociable à quel prix ?


----------



## PJG (12 Novembre 2019)

Si vraiment tu veux celui-ci, 50, 60€ maxi. 
Pense à lui dire, qu'il y en a un à 20€ sur le BC. 
Une collection, c'est aussi un coup de coeur, le blanc, je ne l'aime pas.


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> iMac G3 belle occasion.
> Pourquoi les plus belles occasions ne sont jamais près de chez nous ?


J'aime bien le Flower Power, joli, ça me rappelle ma jeunesse  
Le Snow il est un peu tristounet... c'est pas une version spéciale, c'est les versions de l'été 2001 sorti en Snow, Graphite et Indigo, en 500, 600 et 700Mhz, juste avant les Tournesol.
C'est lourd, ça fait 20kg environ, ça le fait par MondialRelay (une vingtaine d'euros tout de même) avec l'emballage d'origine... sauf si tu veux le garder nickel (le carton d'origine).
Sinon, c'est pas facile à emballer... Plus c'est lourd plus c'est risqué...


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)

Il ne le baissera pas en dessous de 100€, je vais attendre et trouvé un modèle on dire plus exotique !
Par contre j’aime bien le clavier et souris noir.


----------



## PJG (12 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Il ne le baissera pas en dessous de 100€


Dans deux mois, il sera encore sur le BC.


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Dans deux mois, il sera encore sur le BC.


Il m’a dit que ça fait bientôt 3 mois qu’il est en vente, il n’as pas une seule touche


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2019)

Si tu veux vraiment qu'il soit propre, comme neuf, il faut le démonter, le tube cathodique chauffe beaucoup et il y a souvent des trainées de poussière sous la coque et comme elle est translucide... (attention aussi aux rayures, à voir avant l'achat).

Le démontage n'est pas facile... c'est lourd. Les plastiques translucides ça va, ils sont solide, fait pour résister aux chocs, mais en-dessous, ceux qui sont autour de l'écran, à l'avant, sont très fragile, avec la chaleur ils deviennent cassant comme du verre.

Le design est sympa, mais ça date quand même, c'est plus utilisable au quotidien, et c'est lourd.
Autour de 100€ pour une machine exceptionnelle, un Bondi Blue (le premier) en très bon état, complet, emballé comme à l'origine (avec l'Epson de la même couleur ;-), sinon autour de 50€ en moyenne. Sinon ça se vend pas.





Bon je triche, c'est pas un Bondi Blue c'est un DV


----------



## PJG (12 Novembre 2019)

Le  premier Bondi Blue a un lecteur à tiroir.


----------



## PJG (12 Novembre 2019)

Je viens de ressortir mon PowerBook G3 Séries 400MHz Mac OS FU1- 8.6. 1983
Je vais le mettre en vente sur le BC.


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Le premier Bondi Blue a un lecteur à tiroir.


En regardant sur lbc j’ai cru voir un G3 avec un lecteur à tiroir.


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)




----------



## PJG (12 Novembre 2019)

Le gars est daltonien, il est bleu pas vert.  
J'ai le même en orange 20€ avec clavier et souris d'origine.


----------



## asus27 (12 Novembre 2019)

Salut woz86, 

J'ai vu que tu allais pouvoir obtenir mon lecteur ZIP a l'aide de gpbonneau et j' en suis super ravi 
Comme tu te lances dans cette aventure de faire vivre des anciens matériels Apple, cela m'a rappelé de la lecture....
Un Hors série d'iCreate sur les 30 ans du Macintosh en papier glacé. Je ne sais pas si l'on peu encore le trouver, mais sincèrement je l'avais dévoré à l'époque... MacG en parlait ICI


----------



## PJG (12 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Je viens de ressortir mon PowerBook G3 Séries 400MHz Mac OS FU1- 8.6. *1983*


N'importe quoi, c'est 1998/1999/2000. Je ne sais plus.


----------



## PJG (12 Novembre 2019)

@woz86
Quand tu auras ton Spartacus, tu nous postes la photo.


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)

asus27 a dit:


> J'ai vu que tu allais pouvoir obtenir mon lecteur ZIP a l'aide de gpbonneau et j' en suis super ravi






asus27 a dit:


> Comme tu te lances dans cette aventure de faire vivre des anciens matériels Apple, cela m'a rappelé de la lecture....
> Un Hors série d'iCreate sur les 30 ans du Macintosh en papier glacé. Je ne sais pas si l'on peu encore le trouver, mais sincèrement je l'avais dévoré à l'époque... MacG en parlait ICI


J’ai celui pour les 40 ans d’Apple !


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Quand tu auras ton Spartacus


Mon spartacus c’est à dire ? Lol


----------



## PJG (12 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai celui pour les 40 ans d’Apple !


Et celui des 20 ans aussi ? Le Spartacus.


----------



## Big Ben (12 Novembre 2019)

Le problème des iMac c’est que la carte analogique est souvent en mauvais état.
J’ai déjà fait les frais de ce problème, outre les problèmes de condensateurs qui peuvent malmener la machine, l’absence de ventilation (sur les iMac G3 de seconde génération et plus) provoque un échauffement du flyback (la bobine haute tension pour le tube) ce dernier avec le temps lâche. Généralement après une plus ou moins longue agonie où l’écran « clique » et s’éteignant une fraction de seconde.

Un vrai crève cœur surtout qu’il s’agit tout premier Mac que j’ai acheté (d’occasion) avec mon argent de poche. (J’avais un
Bondie Blue, avec un ventilateur mais le problème de condensateurs)


----------



## Invité (12 Novembre 2019)

On ne savait pas tout en 2007 …




__





						Imac G3, carte "Pav"
					

Salut les gens ! J'aurais besoin d'un avis d'experts : mon Imac G3 350 ne démarre plus. Il semblerait que ce soit la carte "Pav" (Power Analog Video Board). Bon, j'en achète à un membre du forum, et pas de bol il me fallait une carte Pav avec switch et c'est une carte sans switch que j'ai...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## woz86 (13 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Et celui des 20 ans aussi ? Le Spartacus.


Celui-ci en effet est une belle pièce dans une collection, mais il est rare et ce n’est pas le même prix.


----------



## woz86 (13 Novembre 2019)

En voici une belle collection


----------



## Franz59 (13 Novembre 2019)

Pas mal !
La galerie "Think different" est sympa également
NB: ça manque de LC et de Tournesol...


----------



## woz86 (13 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un Duo 280c c'est bien aussi, c'est plutôt rare s'il fonctionne bien,


La personne qui le vend m’a dit qu’il ne démarre plus sur le système mais qu’il s’allume au branchement et il donne avec un 230 le tout à 60€


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> La personne qui le vend m’a dit qu’il ne démarre plus sur le système mais qu’il s’allume au branchement et il donne avec un 230 le tout à 60€


Certainement un disque dur en panne, à confirmer s'il a bien l'icône de disquette avec le point d'interrogation à l'écran. C'est le dernier Duo 68K, un Quadra, une jolie machine, légère pour l'époque, avec un LCD matrice active, ça vaut le coup d'y mettre un SSD (SCSI2SD).
Je l'aurais pris si j'en avais pas déjà un. 60€ c'est vraiment pas cher.


----------



## woz86 (13 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Certainement un disque dur en panne, à confirmer s'il a bien l'icône de disquette avec le point d'interrogation à l'écran.


Je lui ai demandé une photo allumé


----------



## woz86 (14 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Certainement un disque dur en panne, à confirmer s'il a bien l'icône de disquette avec le point d'interrogation à l'écran.


Si c’est le disque dur qui est HS, il est possible d’en trouver un pour le remplacer ? C’est quel système d’installer sur ce modèle ?


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Novembre 2019)

Trouver un disque dur SCSI en 2.5" compatible PowerBook c'est quasi impossible.

À une époque, j'ai récupérer plein de vieux portable HS qui partait au riblon. J'ai pu récupérer des pièces pour réparer mes PowerBook, et aussi des HD mais il ne m'en reste pratiquement plus... donc en cherchant un PowerBook série 500 HS (écran cassé, carte mère HS, etc...), les derniers à en être équipés (s'ils ne sont pas partis à la poubelle), et si le HD fonctionne encore, c'est ta seule chance de remettre un disque dur dedans (beaucoup de si).

La seule solution viable, c'est le SCSI2SD, il y a un modèle spécial pour PowerBook (avec la connectique des PowerBook).
Mais je n'ai jamais essayé...


----------



## woz86 (14 Novembre 2019)

Donc si le disque dur est HD il est bon pour la benne en gros.
J’attend un retour du vendeur qui doit me faire des photos.


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Donc si le disque dur est HD il est bon pour la benne en gros.
> ...


Vade retro satanas   
Non faut pas le jeter, c'est une machine pas très courante tout de même. L'ancêtre des NoteBook ;-)
Il peut fonctionner dans un DuoDock si tu veux pas changer le disque dur, et la solution SCSI2SD est pas si mal et complètement transparente une fois que le PowerBook est remonté.

Je vais lui acheter son Performa630/DOS, ça manquait dans ma collection, et si personne veut du 280c je le prendrais...

Le 520c fonctionne, c'est plus intéressant si tu veux pas bricoler.


----------



## woz86 (14 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je vais lui acheter son Performa630/DOS, ça manquait dans ma collection, et si personne veut du 280c je le prendrais...


Je dois lui prendre en théorie le 280c + le 230 qui me laisse avec 


gpbonneau a dit:


> Non faut pas le jeter, c'est une machine pas très courante tout de même. L'ancêtre des NoteBook ;-)


Non c’est clair il ne faut pas le jeter !


----------



## PJG (14 Novembre 2019)

J'ai un Powerbook 400 Bronze, mais la charnière est fatiguée, (pas cassée).
Je viens de le passer sous OS X 10.3.9. 
Est ce qu'il y a un truc de bricoleur pour réparer cette charnière ? 
PUB: Mon troisième Tournesol est en vente.


----------



## woz86 (14 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> PUB: Mon troisième Tournesol est en vente.


Dommage tu habites trop loin !


----------



## PJG (14 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Dommage tu habites trop loin !


Déménage.


----------



## PJG (14 Novembre 2019)

Quand j'aurai le temps je déposerais l'annonce de celui-ci.


----------



## woz86 (14 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Déménage.


Il me coûterait cher le tournesol lol


----------



## woz86 (14 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Quand j'aurai le temps je déposerais l'annonce de celui-ci.


Là, ça m’intéresse !!!


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> J'ai un Powerbook 400 Bronze, mais la charnière est fatiguée, (pas cassée).
> Je viens de le passer sous OS X 10.3.9.
> Est ce qu'il y a un truc de bricoleur pour réparer cette charnière ?
> PUB: Mon troisième Tournesol est en vente.


C'est quoi fatigué ? La maladie sur les charnières de PBG3, c'est l'axe qui tourne dans la charnière. L'axe est cannelé d'un coté et emboité dans la charnière coté écran elle aussi cannelée, mais si les cannelures de la charnière sont usées, l'axe tourne dedans.  Du coup l'écran ne tient plus en place. C'est ça ?


----------



## PJG (14 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est quoi fatigué ? La maladie sur les charnières de PBG3, c'est l'axe qui tourne dans la charnière. L'axe est cannelé d'un coté et emboité dans la charnière coté écran elle aussi cannelée, mais si les cannelures de la charnière sont usées, l'axe tourne dedans.  Du coup l'écran ne tient plus en place. C'est ça ?


Oui, c'est exactement ça.


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Oui, c'est exactement ça.


J'en ai eu quelques uns comme ça, j'ai essayé plusieurs colles, mais l'axe est trop petit et les efforts trop important, ça n'a pas tenu très longtemps.
Si tu as une petite perceuse à colonne de précision et un bon foret HSS de D1, tu perces un trou en travers et tu y mets une goupille, sinon faut en trouvé une autre.


----------



## PJG (14 Novembre 2019)

Merci *gpbonneau.*
Je vais essayer de trouver un tuto pour le démontage.


----------



## woz86 (14 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu vas l'ouvrir et trouver peut être une carte mère oxydée par la batterie


Celui qui vends le PowerBook 140, m’a envoyé une photo de sa batterie, car comme tu m’a dit, je lui ai spécifié qu’elle pouvait s’oxyder




Il veut s’acheter un chargeur, car il est sur qu’il va démarrer, je lui ai dit par contre si le disque dur est HS...


----------



## woz86 (14 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu en fait une disquette avec WinImage et tu devrais pouvoir démarrer dessus, lancer Speed Disk et lancer la défragmentation du HD.


Bon j'ai installé WinImage sur mon PC (avec Windows 7), j'ai trouvé des disquettes neuve (boite non ouverte) sur lbc et aussi commandé un lecteur de disquette USB sur Amazon.









J'ai suivi tes instructions pour faire la disquette de SpeedDisk et là... le bug





C'est quoi le problème, le lecteur de disquette qui fonctionne mal ?


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Celui qui vends le PowerBook 140, m’a envoyé une photo de sa batterie, car comme tu m’a dit, je lui ai spécifié qu’elle pouvait s’oxyder
> Il veut s’acheter un chargeur, car il est sur qu’il va démarrer, je lui ai dit par contre si le disque dur est HS...


Peut-être que tu vas tomber sur l’affaire du siècle, un PowerBook 140 de 1991 qui marche comme au premier jour [emoji3]
Mais c’est bien, ton vendeur est motivé, s’il arrive à le mette en route tu auras un bien meilleur aperçu de son état.

Le point important c’est le disque dur, c’est très difficile à trouver et à réparer c’est un peu la loterie.

Ensuite l’écran, un LCD à matrice passive qui vieillit assez mal, déjà lent d’origine, avec un effet ghosting qui s’aggrave beaucoup (s’il affiche encore quelque chose), il est souvent nécessaire de changer les condensateurs sur l’écran et la platine de réglage.
Pour le reste ça va ;-)

Si tu veux un PowerBook série 100, choisis en un qui marche et pas cher, il y en quelques uns sur LBC.


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Bon j'ai installé WinImage sur mon PC (avec Windows 7), j'ai trouvé des disquettes neuve (boite non ouverte) sur lbc et aussi commandé un lecteur de disquette USB sur Amazon.
> 
> J'ai suivi tes instructions pour faire la disquette de SpeedDisk et là... le bug
> 
> C'est quoi le problème, le lecteur de disquette qui fonctionne mal ?



Ça arrive qu'il y ait des erreurs, parfois ça marche pas du premier coup, les disquettes ça n'a jamais été très fiable.
J'ai aussi des erreurs sur les dernières pistes parfois, mais la disquette de fonctionne quand même. 
Mais j'en fait pas souvent...


----------



## woz86 (15 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Mais c’est bien, ton vendeur est motivé, s’il arrive à le mette en route tu auras un bien meilleur aperçu de son état.


Oui, le mieux c’est de voir si il s’allume pour juger de son état.


----------



## woz86 (15 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ça arrive qu'il y ait des erreurs, parfois ça marche pas du premier coup, les disquettes ça n'a jamais été très fiable.
> J'ai aussi des erreurs sur les dernières pistes parfois, mais la disquette de fonctionne quand même.
> Mais j'en fait pas souvent...


Avec mon PC, je peux vérifier le contenu de ma disquette pour voir si c’est bien dedans avant de la mettre dans le lecteur de mon Performa !


----------



## Fi91 (18 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Spécial, je ne pense pas.
> Clavier et souris identiques au Flower, je crois.
> iMac G3


Je ne sais pas s’il est vendu mais je lui ai envoyé un message car c’est pas loin de chez moi 

je recherche aussi un PowerBook 140 et un 100

j’étais plus en recherche ces derniers temps pour étoffer ma collection, je commence à ne plus avoir de place


----------



## woz86 (18 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ça arrive qu'il y ait des erreurs, parfois ça marche pas du premier coup, les disquettes ça n'a jamais été très fiable.
> J'ai aussi des erreurs sur les dernières pistes parfois, mais la disquette de fonctionne quand même.
> Mais j'en fait pas souvent...



J'ai essayé avec une autre disquette, mais ça ne fonctionne pas, j'ai ce message d'erreur :


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec une autre disquette, mais ça ne fonctionne pas, j'ai ce message d'erreur :



Ça peut venir d'un fichier image-disque corrompu... 

J'ai essayé le fichier "HD Emergency Disk" dans la version DiskCopy 4.2 sur MacintoshRepository.
J'ai pu en faire une disquette sans problème...


----------



## PJG (20 Novembre 2019)

N'oubliez pas de visiter le site Mondebarras, il y a des choses intéressantes.


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Novembre 2019)

asus27 a dit:


> Salut woz86,
> 
> J'ai vu que tu allais pouvoir obtenir mon lecteur ZIP a l'aide de gpbonneau et j' en suis super ravi
> ...





woz86 a dit:


>



J'emballe le lecteur Zip, il y a quelques disques avec, et aussi quelques livres sur le Mac (époque Système 7) qui te serviront plus qu'à moi si tu veux :



un peu de plus de 5Kg le tout, les bouquins, c'est des gros pavés, c'est pour les longues soirées d'hiver    
J'attends tes coordonnées en MP.


----------



## woz86 (27 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai essayé le fichier "HD Emergency Disk" dans la version DiskCopy 4.2 sur MacintoshRepository.
> J'ai pu en faire une disquette sans problème...


Bon j’ai essayé avec ce fichier, mais j’ai toujours la même erreur, il formate la disquette et au moment de l’écriture, il bloque, j’ai un chat noir lol.
Pourtant les disquettes sont neuves et aussi le lecteur.
Je peut écrire le fichier sur la disquette sans forcément la formater, vu que celle-ci sont neuve et donc déjà formatée ?


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Bon j’ai essayé avec ce fichier, mais j’ai toujours la même erreur, il formate la disquette et au moment de l’écriture, il bloque, j’ai un chat noir lol.
> Pourtant les disquettes sont neuves et aussi le lecteur.
> Je peut écrire le fichier sur la disquette sans forcément la formater, vu que celle-ci sont neuve et donc déjà formatée ?



Pas besoin de la formater avant.
Tu commences par sélectionner ton image disque avec le menu "File" > "Open", puis avec le menu "Format and write disk" ça fait les 2 en même temps.

C'est un formatage pour Mac, tu peux pas la formater avant, elle ne sera pas lisible sur ton PC.


----------



## woz86 (29 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'emballe le lecteur Zip, il y a quelques disques avec, et aussi quelques livres sur le Mac (époque Système 7) qui te serviront plus qu'à moi si tu veux :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je viens de recevoir le colis, un vrai chef très bien emballé, j’ai de quoi lire pour m’occuper c’est hiver 
Je vais pouvoir brancher le Zip sur mon Performa 400, mais aussi me trouvez un Zip en usb pour mettre sur mon pc et faire les transferts.
Merci encore


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Novembre 2019)

Impeccable  
Pour le Zip SCSI : Précaution indispensable !!! le SCSI c'est pas de l'USB, pas de branchement/débranchement à chaud sous peine de griller le bus SCSI de nos vieilles machines ;-) On éteint tout avant de le faire.
Je dis ça parce qu'on a tellement l'habitude aujourd'hui de faire ça, depuis l'USB, le FireWire, le Thunderbolt, etc... là ça craint rien.


----------



## woz86 (29 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour le Zip SCSI : Précaution indispensable !!! le SCSI c'est pas de l'USB, pas de branchement/débranchement à chaud sous peine de griller le bus SCSI de nos vieilles machines ;-) On éteint tout avant de le faire.
> Je dis ça parce qu'on a tellement l'habitude aujourd'hui de faire ça, depuis l'USB, le FireWire, le Thunderbolt, etc... là ça craint rien.


Je peux le laisser brancher ou pas en permanence  ?


----------



## woz86 (29 Novembre 2019)

asus27 a dit:


> alut woz86,
> 
> J'ai vu que tu allais pouvoir obtenir mon lecteur ZIP a l'aide de gpbonneau et j' en suis super ravi


C’est bon, il est arrivé dans sa nouvelle maison, impeccable


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Je peux le laisser brancher ou pas en permanence  ?


Oui pas de soucis, même éteint. Même si tu l'allumes après le démarrage du mac, ou tu branches ou débranches le câble d'alimentation, pas de problème. C'est les câbles SCSI qu'il ne faut pas toucher en fonctionnement.


----------



## woz86 (30 Novembre 2019)

Si je trouve un lecteur Zip en port parallèle pour mon PC, c’est bon ?
C’est celle-ci ?


----------



## woz86 (30 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Oui pas de soucis, même éteint. Même si tu l'allumes après le démarrage du mac, ou tu branches ou débranches le câble d'alimentation, pas de problème. C'est les câbles SCSI qu'il ne faut pas toucher en fonctionnement.


Par contre j’ai vu que les disquettes Zip était pour Macintosh, sur PC elle fonctionne ?


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Par contre j’ai vu que les disquettes Zip était pour Macintosh, sur PC elle fonctionne ?



Celles que tu veux utiliser sur ton PC et sur ton Mac devront être formater en FAT32 sur ton PC.
Et toutes les applications que tu vas récupérer sur le net avec ton PC devront rester compressées (en .sit généralement) et décompressées uniquement sur le Mac. Sinon tu risques de perdre les attributs spécifiques au Mac (ressource fork).

Celles formatées pour Mac ne sont lisible que sur Mac. 
Si elles sont en HFS (ou HFS Standard) tu pourras les utiliser sur tous les Mac à partir du Plus, et celles en HFS+ (ou HFS Etendu), seulement sur ceux en Système 8.1 ou plus.

Paragon proposait un utilitaire pour Windows pour lire le format HFS+. Jamais essayé et je sais pas si ça prend en compte aussi le HFS ?


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Si je trouve un lecteur Zip en port parallèle pour mon PC, c’est bon ?
> C’est celle-ci ?


Oui, qu'importe la façon par laquelle il est branché au PC, du moment que c'est prévu pour...
Ensuite le Zip va fonctionner de la même façon.
Je n'y connais pas grand chose en PC, le plus simple c'est l'USB non ?
Pour le formatage... voir mon message précédent.


----------



## woz86 (1 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Oui, qu'importe la façon par laquelle il est branché au PC, du moment que c'est prévu pour...
> Ensuite le Zip va fonctionner de la même façon.
> Je n'y connais pas grand chose en PC, le plus simple c'est l'USB non ?
> Pour le formatage... voir mon message précédent.


Par contre sur Mac comme pc, il n’y a pas un logiciel à installer pour utiliser le lecteur Zip ?
Car j’ai lu la notice et il est écrit qu’il faut installer le logiciel Zip pour que l’ordinateur puisse converser avec le lecteur.
J’en avais un au début des années 2000 sur un pc IBM et je me souviens qu’il y avait un logiciel.


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Décembre 2019)

J'ai regardé les cartouches, si je me rappelle bien, il y en a une avec les drivers Iomega dessus, avec un installer (qui ajoute une extension dans le dossier système).

Sinon, c'est pas obligatoire.
- soit tu montes une cartouche avec SCSI Probe (ou un autre soft dans le même genre), chaque cartouche formatée a son propre driver. Ensuite si tu changes de cartouche, elle montera quand même sur le Finder, le driver reste en mémoire.
- soit tu allumes le zip avant le Mac, tu mets une cartouche dedans, tu attends quelques secondes et tu allumes le Mac. Au démarrage il va scanner le bus SCSI et charger les drivers.
Comme ça tu pourras lire les cartouches et trouver celle avec le driver à installer ;-)


----------



## woz86 (2 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai regardé les cartouches, si je me rappelle bien, il y en a une avec les drivers Iomega dessus, avec un installer (qui ajoute une extension dans le dossier système).


Je viens de regarder les disquettes et il y en a une avec Zip tools & système.
Je n’ai pas pris encore le temps de le mettre en route sur mon Performa.
J’ai trouvé un lecteur Zip en port parallèle sur lbc, que je pourrais mettre sur mon PC.


----------



## Franz59 (3 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Par contre sur Mac comme pc, il n’y a pas un logiciel à installer pour utiliser le lecteur Zip ?
> Car j’ai lu la notice et il est écrit qu’il faut installer le logiciel Zip pour que l’ordinateur puisse converser avec le lecteur.
> J’en avais un au début des années 2000 sur un pc IBM et je me souviens qu’il y avait un logiciel.


Oui il faut installer un driver (sur Mac comme sur PC)
Il était livré sur disquette HD avec une cartouche ZIP "utilitaires/Zip tools".
Seuls les derniers lecteurs (250 Mo en USB) étaient reconnus nativement (sur MacOS) mais ils sont rares


----------



## woz86 (4 Décembre 2019)

Franz59 a dit:


> Oui il faut installer un driver (sur Mac comme sur PC)
> Il était livré sur disquette HD avec une cartouche ZIP "utilitaires/Zip tools".
> Seuls les derniers lecteurs (250 Mo en USB) étaient reconnus nativement (sur MacOS) mais ils sont rares


Par contre les lecteurs Zip en SCSI sont plus rare à trouver que en port parallèle.


----------



## woz86 (5 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je vais lui acheter son Performa630/DOS, ça manquait dans ma collection, et si personne veut du 280c je le prendrais...


Bon je vais bientôt avoir un PowerBook 230 avec son Dock Duo dans ma collection !


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Décembre 2019)

> gpbonneau a dit:
> Je vais lui acheter son Performa630/DOS, ça manquait dans ma collection, et si personne veut du 280c je le prendrais...





woz86 a dit:


> Bon je vais bientôt avoir un PowerBook 230 avec son Dock Duo dans ma collection !



Le 630/DOS   



J'ai presque finis la restauration (nouveau processeur, réparation des plastiques, changement du HD usé par une CF, Système 7.6FR, W95, barrette mémoire, etc...).


----------



## woz86 (5 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai presque finis la restauration (nouveau processeur, réparation des plastiques, changement du HD usé par une CF, Système 7.6FR, W95, barrette mémoire, etc...).


 Dès que tu a en un nouveau, tu le refais direct, nickel !
J’ai trouvé un lecteur Zip en port parallèle sur lbc avec des disquettes vierges neuves avec, pour mettre sur mon PC.


----------



## hervedev (11 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour a tous collectionneur d'ordinateur apple depuis 30 ans
je commence a avoir une grosse quantité de machine a echanger ou des pieces a donner

contactez moi

bonne journée


----------



## Sly54 (11 Décembre 2019)

hervedev a dit:


> Bonjour a tous collectionneur d'ordinateur apple depuis 30 ans
> je commence a avoir une grosse quantité de machine a echanger ou des pieces a donner


Tu as deux sujets dans lesquels tu peux poster :

Dons de Mac (v2) et autres matériels opérationnels
Jurassic S.A.V. - dons de pièces détachées pour Mac


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Décembre 2019)

hervedev a dit:


> Bonjour a tous collectionneur d'ordinateur apple depuis 30 ans
> je commence a avoir une grosse quantité de machine a echanger ou des pieces a donner
> 
> contactez moi
> ...


Joli photo, j'ai (presque) le même plateau et les blocs tiroirs ikea (très pratique) dans mon petit atelier de bricoleur de Mac 
Joli collection d'Apple II et III aussi   
Ma collection, c'est surtout les Mac 68K, et tu as un beau Lisa2 (ou Mac XL ?). Je veux bien te l'échanger contre des Mac 68k, j'en ai plein en double


----------



## Messij (12 Décembre 2019)

Wha super collection !! Le logo dans le fond


----------



## hervedev (12 Décembre 2019)

c'est une petite pomme de 1,5m de diametre

;-)


----------



## Messij (12 Décembre 2019)

Somptueuse !! Je la verrais bien dans mon bureau !


----------



## woz86 (12 Décembre 2019)

Et voici un petit nouveau qui vient d’arriver, un PowerBook Duo 230 




Et le dock qui va avec !


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Et voici un petit nouveau qui vient d’arriver, un PowerBook Duo 230
> Et le dock qui va avec !



Belle petite machine   avec un écran en bon état et un disque dur qui fonctionne, ça devient rare. Bientôt 30 ans tout de même.

Et le clavier ? il fonctionne bien ? toutes les touches ? c'était un peu le problème sur les Duo, un clavier Honeywell qui s'oxyde, un peu galère à nettoyer...


----------



## woz86 (12 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Et le clavier ? il fonctionne bien ? toutes les touches ? c'était un peu le problème sur les Duo, un clavier Honeywell qui s'oxyde, un peu galère à nettoyer...


Je ne m’en suis pas encore servi, c’est Sebastian qui me l’a vendu, il l’a remis à neuf, il est propre !


----------



## woz86 (12 Décembre 2019)

Le Duo Dock


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Décembre 2019)

Un DuoDock I, le capot a un peu morflé.
Mais s'il fonctionne c'est le principal, ça permet d'ajouter les ports qui manque au Duo (SCSI, Ethernet avec une carte Nubus) et d'y brancher un écran externe, un clavier et une souris.
Et il a aussi un lecteur de disquette 1.44Mo si tu ne l'as pas eu (en externe) avec le Duo (avec l'adaptateur qui va avec).


----------



## woz86 (12 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un DuoDock I, le capot a un peu morflé.


Le transporteur n’a pas dû être tendre surtout.


gpbonneau a dit:


> Et il a aussi un lecteur de disquette 1.44Mo si tu ne l'as pas eu (en externe) avec le Duo (avec l'adaptateur qui va avec).


On dirait que sur le côté du dock, il y a une fente, comme un lecteur de disquette.


gpbonneau a dit:


> ça permet d'ajouter les ports qui manque au Duo (SCSI, Ethernet avec une carte Nubus)


Il faut que je trouve un adaptateur comme ça :


----------



## woz86 (12 Décembre 2019)

J’ai aussi un adaptateur qui se met à l’arrière du PowerBook, on peut y mettre une souris et un port parallèle ou SCSI je ne sais pas encore, je n’ai pas regardé.


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Décembre 2019)

L'adaptateur que tu as, était fournis avec le Duo, avec un lecteur de disquette externe. Il se branche sur le port carré HDI-20 et l'autre est un port ADB (souris/clavier).
Dommage, tu n'as pas eu le lecteur de disquette externe avec. Mais il y en a un dans le DuoDock (la fente sur le coté).

Sur le DuoDock, il y a un port SCSI HDI-30 (comme sur la plupart des PowerBook). Il te faut l'adaptateur de ta photo pour y brancher un périphérique SCSI au standard DB25. Il y avait aussi des câbles HDI-30 vers Centronics à l'époque.

La panoplie du fan Duo à l'époque ;-)



Le "Duo Floppy Adapter" (que tu as) et le "HDI-20 External 1.4MB Floppy Disk Drive" étaient fournis avec le Duo.

Les 2 câbles SCSI (HDI-30 vers Centronics) permettait de faire la même chose que ton adaptateur à 9€, soit brancher un périphérique SCSI sur le Duo, soit brancher le Duo sur la chaine SCSI d'un autre Mac (où il était vu comme un HD externe, en mode Target, pratique pour passer des fichiers d'un Mac à un autre).


----------



## woz86 (12 Décembre 2019)

Il faut que je trouve un adaptateur pour brancher en SCSI sur le PowerBook, comme ça je pourrais y mettre mon lecteur Zip.


----------



## hervedev (13 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour a tous
réponse a gpbonneau c'est un lisa2 et un Apple III ainsi que des Apple lI e ainsi qu'europlus et Apple II GS+woz
que quelques exemplaire par contre beaucoup d'apple II c (6) complets qui fonctionne
et beaucoup 68k ainsi que tous les mac II (cx-ci-si-vi-vx-x-fx) quadra (700-900-950-630-800-610-650-840Av)
ainsi que beaucoup d'imprimantes (laserwriter-imagewriter-etc

bravo pour le site web gpbonneau


----------



## PJG (13 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Il faut que je trouve un adaptateur comme ça :


Un truc comme ça ?


----------



## hervedev (13 Décembre 2019)

je regarde ce que j'ai en stock


----------



## hervedev (13 Décembre 2019)

a tester mais je pense en avoir 3 ou 4 qui fonctionne


----------



## woz86 (13 Décembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Un truc comme ça ?


Oui, il faut que je m’en trouve un !


----------



## woz86 (13 Décembre 2019)

hervedev a dit:


> par contre beaucoup d'apple II c (6) complets qui fonctionne


C’est un modèle que j’aimerais avoir par la suite dans ma collection


----------



## PJG (13 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui, il faut que je m’en trouve un !


Donne moi ton adresse en MP.


----------



## woz86 (13 Décembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Donne moi ton adresse en MP.


Question bête : on fait comment sur le forum pour les MP, je n’ai pas trouvé ou je suis aveugle


----------



## woz86 (13 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> L'adaptateur que tu as, était fournis avec le Duo, avec un lecteur de disquette externe. Il se branche sur le port carré HDI-20 et l'autre est un port ADB (souris/clavier).


En effet, l’adaptateur j’ai regardé trop vite, c’est un port carré


----------



## woz86 (13 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Et le clavier ? il fonctionne bien ? toutes les touches ?


J’ai testé toutes les touches du clavier, il fonctionne sans soucis !


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Décembre 2019)

Avec l'adaptateur à 9€, tu as ce qu'il faut, il suffit de mettre le PowerBook Duo dans le DuoDock et de brancher ton Zip sur le DuoDock avec l'adaptateur.

Sinon, il faut trouver soit un MicroDock SCSI pour Duo comme celui de NewerTech :



soit le MiniDock Apple qui a une prise SCSI :



Mais dans tout les cas il te faut l'adaptateur à 9€ car ils ont tous une prise SCSI HDI-30, et les périphériques SCSI ont besoin d'une prise SCSI DB25 comme sur le LC.


----------



## PJG (13 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Avec l'adaptateur à 9€, tu as ce qu'il faut, il suffit de mettre le PowerBook Duo dans le DuoDock et de brancher ton Zip sur le DuoDock avec l'adaptateur.


Moi, je lui donne, il me faut juste une adresse pour le colis.


----------



## woz86 (13 Décembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Moi, je lui donne, il me faut juste une adresse pour le colis.


On fait comment sur le forum pour en MP ???


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Décembre 2019)

Tu passes la souris sur un nom et dans la fenêtre popup, c'est le bouton "Conversation".


----------



## woz86 (13 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu passes la souris sur un nom et dans la fenêtre popup, c'est le bouton "Conversation".


Sur le forum, j’y suis souvent avec mon téléphone portable, normal donc, je pouvais chercher un moment


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Sur le forum, j’y suis souvent avec mon téléphone portable, normal donc, je pouvais chercher un moment


Ah ok, alors si tu touches un nom tu as le bouton "message" dans l'écran suivant ;-)
C'est vrai que entre "Conversation" et "Message" on s'y perd...


----------



## Fi91 (13 Décembre 2019)

Je rêverai avoir un duodock je n’ai que le minidock ou on peut brancher souris écran etc 
J’aime bien les PowerBook duo , j’en ai 3 le 270c, 250 et 230


----------



## woz86 (13 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> J’aime bien les PowerBook duo , j’en ai 3 le 270c, 250 et 230


Ils sont sympas et vraiment compact pour des machines qui ont presque 28 ans, quand je l'ai reçu je m'attendais a ce qu'il soit plus gros.
Après le Duo Dock, je ne l'ai pas encore testé.


----------



## PJG (13 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> On fait comment sur le forum pour en MP ???


C'est bon, j'ai ton adresse.


----------



## woz86 (14 Décembre 2019)

Bon je vous dévoile ma vraie collection (dans mes rêves )


----------



## PJG (14 Décembre 2019)

Il n'y a même pas mon Apple IIc sur la photo.


----------



## woz86 (14 Décembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Il n'y a même pas mon Apple IIc sur la photo.


L’ Apple 1 me conviendrait bien !


----------



## Fi91 (14 Décembre 2019)

moi c’est surtout que j’aurais bien voulu exposé mes ordinateurs de cette manière mais je n’ai pas assez de place 

par exemple mes PowerBook sont fermés dans un meuble à étagère


----------



## PJG (14 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> moi c’est surtout que j’aurais bien voulu exposé mes ordinateurs de cette manière mais je n’ai pas assez de place


Tu me les envoies, je trouverais bien de la place.


----------



## woz86 (14 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> moi c’est surtout que j’aurais bien voulu exposé mes ordinateurs de cette manière mais je n’ai pas assez de place


Quand on a un peu de place, chez IKEA il peut y avoir des meubles sympas pour exposé une collection.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Celui-ci en horizontal, mes parents en ont un pour ranger des disques vinyles et une platine disque dessus avec les enceintes, nickel !
Une collection de PowerBook dedans ferait le plus belle effet


----------



## Fi91 (14 Décembre 2019)

Cela va être compliqué 


woz86 a dit:


> Quand on a un peu de place, chez IKEA il peut y avoir des meubles sympas pour exposé une collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ils m’en faudrait plusieurs


----------



## woz86 (14 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Ils m’en faudrait plusieurs


Si tu en de trop, j’accepte les dons


----------



## Fi91 (15 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Si tu en de trop, j’accepte les dons


Je n’ai pas de doublon  
et il m’en manque des PowerBook, je recherche un PowerBook 100


----------



## melaure (15 Décembre 2019)

Je ne suis pas venu depuis un petit moment, mais bravo pour ton début de collection et ce que tu as pu acquérir (désolé pas eu le courage de lire les 15 pages).

Bienvenu chez les collectionneurs !


----------



## woz86 (15 Décembre 2019)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne suis pas venu depuis un petit moment, mais bravo pour ton début de collection et ce que tu as pu acquérir (désolé pas eu le courage de lire les 15 pages).
> 
> Bienvenu chez les collectionneurs !


Merci   Le prochain dans la collection devrait être un Macintosh Plus et peut être aussi un iMac G3.


----------



## Fi91 (15 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Merci   Le prochain dans la collection devrait être un Macintosh Plus et peut être aussi un iMac G3.


Le Macintosh plus est robuste, si tu peux trouver un modèle upgrader d’un 128k ou 512k c’est encore mieux.

L’imac G3, très belle machine qui peut être sous Mac OS 9 ou 10, je l’ai en rouge. Une machine qui est un tournant chez Apple entre la modernité et le vintage qu’un collectionneur doit avoir dans sa collection.


----------



## woz86 (15 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Le Macintosh plus est robuste, si tu peux trouver un modèle upgrader d’un 128k ou 512k c’est encore mieux.


Le modèle que je devrais avoir est un modèle upgrader d’un 512k.




Fi91 a dit:


> L’imac G3, très belle machine qui peut être sous Mac OS 9 ou 10, je l’ai en rouge. Une machine qui est un tournant chez Apple entre la modernité et le vintage qu’un collectionneur doit avoir dans sa collection.


C’est aussi un modèle symbolique, le retour de Steve Jobs chez Apple et le modèle qui a sauvé celle-ci de la faillite.


----------



## Fi91 (15 Décembre 2019)

Mes 2 Macintosh plus ( dont un upgrade 128k)








Il faut que j’en répare 2 autres dont 1 avec un avec un système de disque dur interne


----------



## woz86 (15 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Mes 2 Macintosh plus ( dont un upgrade 128k)


Ils sont propres 

Celui que je devrais avoir, c’est celui-ci :


----------



## woz86 (16 Décembre 2019)

Je continue ma collection, Noël approche, je me suis trouver un G3 Palourde


----------



## PJG (16 Décembre 2019)

Pour Noël, c'est plutôt des huitres.


----------



## woz86 (16 Décembre 2019)

Le voici un modèle couleur mandarine


----------



## PJG (16 Décembre 2019)

99€, il est en bon état avec tous les CD. 
C'est celui du BC ?


----------



## woz86 (16 Décembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> 99€, il est en bon état avec tous les CD.
> C'est celui du BC ?


Oui, il était à 90€ sur lbc avec documentation, cd d’origine... et même une sacoche et il est en bon état !


----------



## woz86 (16 Décembre 2019)

Il y a même une barrette mémoire en plus, il ne manque que la boîte.


----------



## Fi91 (16 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Il y a même une barrette mémoire en plus, il ne manque que la boîte.


je ne vois pas l’interêt des boites, c’est vrai que j’ai gardé la boîte d’un PowerBook G4 et les boites Apple IIc.
J’ai le même en orange et j’ai également un bleu c’est un très beau iBook qui donne envie d’avoir toutes les couleurs


----------



## woz86 (16 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> J’ai le même en orange et j’ai également un bleu c’est un très beau iBook qui donne envie d’avoir toutes les couleurs


Le orange est sympas je trouve !
Quand je l’aurais, si je veux effacer les traces de l’ancien propriétaire et repartir sur une nouvelle base, je le fais en insérant le CD de restauration ?


----------



## Fi91 (16 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Le orange est sympas je trouve !
> Quand je l’aurais, si je veux effacer les traces de l’ancien propriétaire et repartir sur une nouvelle base, je le fais en insérant le CD de restauration ?


Oui si tu as le CD Mac OS 9, sinon tu efface seulement les dossiers, fichier de l’ancien propriétaire.


----------



## woz86 (16 Décembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Oui si tu as le CD Mac OS 9


Il doit y avoir ça comme CD avec, ça va être bon !


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Décembre 2019)

Pas facile d'en trouver un (à prix raisonnable) qui n'a pas perdu la feuille de la pomme sur le couvercle (quand c'est pas carrément la pomme). La trappe du Cd aussi, assez fragile.
C'est une machine pas facile à démonter...
Sur le premier modèle (Bluberry et Tangerine comme celui là), c'était le 8.6, pas encore le 9, si tu restaures à partir des CD.


----------



## woz86 (17 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pas facile d'en trouver un (à prix raisonnable) qui n'a pas perdu la feuille de la pomme sur le couvercle (quand c'est pas carrément la pomme). La trappe du Cd aussi, assez fragile.
> C'est une machine pas facile à démonter...
> Sur le premier modèle (Bluberry et Tangerine comme celui là), c'était le 8.6, pas encore le 9, si tu restaures à partir des CD.


Je pense l’avoir payé un bon prix, la trappe du CD fonctionne ainsi que la dalle tactile.
Il n’y a que la batterie qui ne tient pas, il doit être branché sur le secteur.


----------



## woz86 (17 Décembre 2019)

Je me suis aussi trouvé une webcam iSight sur lbc, je la trouve trop stylé


----------



## woz86 (17 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> qui n'a pas perdu la feuille de la pomme sur le couvercle


Celui que j’ai trouvé à perdu sa feuille, dommage ...


----------



## hervedev (17 Décembre 2019)

moi c'est celui du modèle japonais dont j'ai perdu la pomme


----------



## PJG (17 Décembre 2019)

Est ce que le logo a les mêmes dimensions que celui de l'iMac G3 ?


----------



## hervedev (17 Décembre 2019)

oui j'ai les deux modéles un français et un japonais et ils ont le même defaut manque la pomme

dimension identhique aux autres ibook G3 usb ou Firewire


----------



## woz86 (17 Décembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Est ce que le logo a les mêmes dimensions que celui de l'iMac G3 ?


Étant donné que c’est de la fabrication en série, pour ça devrait être les mêmes.
Après je ne peut pas vérifier.


----------



## hervedev (17 Décembre 2019)

il y a un 1 cm d'ecart entre imac g3=2,5cm  et ibook g3 =3,5cm

img 0630 imac
img 0631 ibook


----------



## woz86 (17 Décembre 2019)

Quel est la version logicielle à mettre dessus ?


----------



## hervedev (17 Décembre 2019)

sur mactracker 8.6 et 10.3.9 pour les usb et 9.0.4 et 10.4.11 pour les firewire


----------



## hervedev (17 Décembre 2019)

les USB ont des disque 3G/6G et les firewire 10G


----------



## woz86 (17 Décembre 2019)

Je ne sais pas encore quel modèle c’est, je le verrai quand je l’aurais, sur la photo il y avait la version 9.2


----------



## hervedev (17 Décembre 2019)

si c'est un orange c'est un usb les seuls firewire sont le vert et le gris sur la photo des quatres fermé que j'ai posté
regarde les references tu relecharge un logiciel "mactracker" presque toutes les machines sont référencé


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas encore quel modèle c’est, je le verrai quand je l’aurais, sur la photo il y avait la version 9.2





gpbonneau a dit:


> Sur le premier modèle (Bluberry et Tangerine comme celui là), c'était le 8.6, pas encore le 9, si tu restaures à partir des CD.


Le proprio a du faire les maj jusqu'au bout, peut-être même en double boot avec le 10.3.9 ?

PS : oui MacTracker (OSX et IOS) et EveryMac (en ligne) c'est indispensable.


----------



## woz86 (17 Décembre 2019)

Il y a un port ethernet sur ce modèle ? Il faut une carte pour l’utiliser en wifi ?


----------



## hervedev (17 Décembre 2019)

oui ethernet 100 b/T RJ45 et airport optionnel
les premieres carte airport avec un support


----------



## shub22 (17 Décembre 2019)

Moi je recherche les premiers ordinateurs, ceux à tubes qUI PRENAIENT UNE PLACE COLOSSALE.
Mon vieux prof d'info me disaient qu'au début à Jussieu il fallait une pièce entière pour contenir l'ordi.
Ah l'époque des cartes perforées!!!


----------



## hervedev (17 Décembre 2019)

vous trouverez votre bonheur a Grenoble musée Aconit

lien :http://www.aconit.org/spip/


----------



## Messij (17 Décembre 2019)

Dit moi  woz86 tu ne serais pas sur Lyon par hasard ? Je l'ai vue sur LBC cette petite palourde. N'étant pas fan de ce modèle je ne l'ai pas pris. Si t'elle est le cas, ravis qu'elle ait trouvée une famille d’accueil !!


----------



## woz86 (17 Décembre 2019)

Messij a dit:


> Dit moi woz86 tu ne serais pas sur Lyon par hasard ? Je l'ai vue sur LBC cette petite palourde. N'étant pas fan de ce modèle je ne l'ai pas pris. Si t'elle est le cas, ravis qu'elle ait trouvée une famille d’accueil !!


Non je ne suis pas de Lyon mais du 86 et celui que j’ai trouvé est dans le 17.


----------



## hervedev (19 Décembre 2019)

un petit nouveau aujourd'hui
dans un excellent é
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
tat avec lecteur de disquette et lecteur CD


----------



## PJG (19 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Il y a un port ethernet sur ce modèle ? Il faut une carte pour l’utiliser en wifi ?


Salut *woz86, *regarde dans "Conversation"


----------



## woz86 (20 Décembre 2019)

Je viens de recevoir ma webcam iSight, je l’ai acheté avant tout pour son côté décoratif et design.
En regardant le câble, ce n’est pas un branchement USB mais un port différent.
Elle se branche sur quel modèle de machine ?


----------



## hervedev (20 Décembre 2019)

cable firewire 400


----------



## PJG (20 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir ma webcam iSight, je l’ai acheté avant tout pour son côté décoratif et design.


Moi, j'ai ça en plus  (image internet).


----------



## dandu (20 Décembre 2019)

C'est du FireWire, donc en gros tous les Mac depuis l'iMac... sauf les premiers iMac et les premiers iBook. Sur les autres machines (même moderne), on peut utiliser facilement la caméra directement ou avec des câbles adaptés


----------



## PJG (20 Décembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Moi, je lui donne, il me faut juste une adresse pour le colis.


Et alors... le colis !!!


----------



## woz86 (20 Décembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Et alors... le colis !!!


Je viens juste d’aller à ma boîte aux lettres, bien reçu, je te remercie


----------



## woz86 (20 Décembre 2019)

dandu a dit:


> Sur les autres machines (même moderne), on peut utiliser facilement la caméra directement ou avec des câbles adaptés


Il existe des adaptateurs pour le mettre en USB par exemple ?


----------



## hervedev (21 Décembre 2019)

non pas d'adaptateur ( a ma connaissance) firewire (ou IEEE1394) vers usb a l'époque il n'existait que de l'usb 1 et les débits étaient insuffisant pour la video








						FireWire — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## woz86 (21 Décembre 2019)

Après il y a cela :


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Après il y a cela :



Ça c'était pour continuer à utiliser des périphériques en FW400 quand le FW800 est devenu la norme sur les Mac.


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ça c'était pour continuer à utiliser des périphériques en FW400 quand le FW800 est devenu la norme sur les Mac.


Et si tu y ajoutes un adaptateur FW800 vers TB2, l'iSight fonctionne toujours (testé sur mon iMac 27 2015). 
Et même avec un adaptateur TB2 vers TB3, elle marche toujours (testé sur mon Mac Mini 2018)


----------



## PJG (21 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Je viens juste d’aller à ma boîte aux lettres, bien reçu, je te remercie


De rien, je ne l'utilisais pas.


----------



## woz86 (21 Décembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> De rien, je ne l'utilisais pas.


Il va falloir que je le teste !


----------



## woz86 (22 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Et si tu y ajoutes un adaptateur FW800 vers TB2, l'iSight fonctionne toujours que (testé sur mon iMac 27 2015).


Si je voudrais utiliser l’iSight, il faudrait que je mette un adaptateur FW400 vers FW800 (ou un câble) et ensuite en mettre un autre vers TB2 ?


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Si je voudrais utiliser l’iSight, il faudrait que je mette un adaptateur FW800 vers FW400 (ou un câble) et ensuite en mettre un autre vers TB2 ?



Si tu as un Mac avec du Thunderbolt 2, il te faut un adaptateur TB2 vers FW800 (comme celui que vendait Apple), puis un autre FW800 vers FW400 (ou un cable comme le mien).
L'iSight fonctionne trés bien sur mon iMac 2015 sur le port TB2.
C'est un peu dépasser tout de même : 640x480 24-bit 30fps, par rapport à la camera HD 720p intégrée : 1280x720 ;-)

Testé aussi sur un MacMini 2018 en ajoutant un adaptateur TB3 vers TB2 (celui vendu par Apple).

Fonctionne avec FaceTime, PhotoBooth, etc...

Le cable FW800 vers FW400, l'adaptateur Apple TB2 vers FW800 et celui TB3 vers TB2 :


----------



## woz86 (22 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est un peu dépasser tout de même


Oui, je m’en doute, ça date de 2003, je l’ai acheté avant tout pour son design, un objet de décoration sur mon bureau.


----------



## melaure (22 Décembre 2019)

Bonne pioche pour la palourde. Moi j'ai déjà le plein avec 6 unités (que j'ai exposées récemment avec SW Racer en LAN) :






Pour les iSights, j'en ai deux, et ça reste un très bel objet, même si plus très utile.


_Après c'est vrai qu'il y a des jours où j'ai envie de tout virer quand je vois comment le monde Apple d'après Job et ses pigeons de la mode me facilent le transit intestinal ... un reset sans Apple serait-il salutaire ?_


----------



## woz86 (22 Décembre 2019)

melaure a dit:


> Bonne pioche pour la palourde. Moi j'ai déjà le plein avec 6 unités (que j'ai exposées récemment avec SW Racer en LAN) :


Belle collection


----------



## melaure (22 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Belle collection



Merci, et je vais bientôt les utiliser pour un atelier en classe primaire avec les excellents Living Books de Broderbund (Le Lièvre et la Tortue, l'Anniversaire d'Arthur). Les enfants sont super contents avec ça, et ils aiment bien les "jolis" ordis


----------



## sifoto (22 Décembre 2019)

Jamais été fan des portables palourde, trop "Fisher-Price" à mon goût.


----------



## dandu (22 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Il existe des adaptateurs pour le mettre en USB par exemple ?



Non. Et attention : on en voit parfois sur eBay et Amazon mais ce sont des arnaques. Ca ne marche pas.


----------



## Messij (22 Décembre 2019)

melaure a dit:


> Bonne pioche pour la palourde. Moi j'ai déjà le plein avec 6 unités (que j'ai exposées récemment avec SW Racer en LAN) :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 148793
> 
> ...


Magnifique !! J'était justement en train de regarder la keynote ou Steve Jobs les présentes. Quelle acteur et quel produit même qi moi non plus je n'ai jamais été fan du design bonbon.


----------



## woz86 (23 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Jamais été fan des portables palourde, trop "Fisher-Price" à mon goût.


Il fallait oser faire cela et c’est ce qui a payé, casser les codes habituels, la routine, grâce au duo magique Jobs/Ive.


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Jamais été fan des portables palourde, trop "Fisher-Price" à mon goût.



Ben justement ça n'a strictement rien de Fisher Price quand tu regardes de près. Les matières, les textures, les formes sont de haute qualité. C'est comme si tu disais que les derniers IPhone en couleur sont Playschool ...

Pour l'anecdote à l'époque où sont sorti ces machines, je bossais sur un site de prod HP. On sortait des briques gris foncés ... qui faisaient bien plus Playmobil que les iBook ! (je crois qu'on a presque épuisé tous les noms de jeux  ). Depuis les PC ont bien changés et pour certains sont franchement plus attirants que les Macs. J'aurais pas dit ça il y a dix ans mais depuis il y a eu Cook ...


----------



## woz86 (23 Décembre 2019)

melaure a dit:


> Bonne pioche pour la palourde. Moi j'ai déjà le plein avec 6 unités


Toi qui a une belle collection de palourde, c’est un modèle facile à trouver et niveau prix tu paye un modèle combien en général ?


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2019)

Les deux premiers je les ai depuis longtemps, des occasions récentes (à l'époque). Les 4 autres ça dépend. Le graphite 466 DV m'a été donné par un gentil donateur, les trois autres entre 50 et 80 euros d'occasion (ebay ou leboncoin). Le vert j'ai du le trouver en Angleterre, rare en France. J'ai aussi eu deux autres palourdes mais qui sont parties.


----------



## woz86 (23 Décembre 2019)

Moi je l’ai payé 90€ avec documentation, CD d’origine et une barrette mémoire en plus il me semble, je viens de le recevoir, je n’y ai pas encore regardé.


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2019)

On trouve encore facilement des barrette de 512 Mo heureusement.

Perso je voudrais tous les maximiser en RAM, les passer en SSD avec un kit IDE msata, et tous en wifi aussi. Ce serait sympa si la prochaine LAN était sans câble Ethernet 

A voir si je me laisse pas tenter par un spare si je tombe si un modèle FW.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2019)

melaure a dit:


> Bonne pioche pour la palourde. Moi j'ai déjà le plein avec 6 unités (que j'ai exposées récemment avec SW Racer en LAN) :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 148793
> 
> ...


Superbe 
félicitation


----------



## woz86 (24 Décembre 2019)

Est-ce que certains connaissent After Dark, je l’ai sur mon PowerBook 230 et j’ai vu que c’était pour des écrans de veille.
Utile, pas utile ? À supprimer ?


----------



## sifoto (24 Décembre 2019)

melaure a dit:


> Ben justement ça n'a strictement rien de Fisher Price quand tu regardes de près. Les matières, les textures, les formes sont de haute qualité. C'est comme si tu disais que les derniers IPhone en couleur sont Playschool ...



J'ai juste parlé du design auquel je ne suis pas sensible, pas de la qualité de fabrication qui est bien sûr excellente 
Pour ma part, j'ai eu beaucoup plus d'attirance pour la grande classe des G4 Titanium et surtout allu qui ont suivi.



melaure a dit:


> Pour l'anecdote à l'époque où sont sorti ces machines, je bossais sur un site de prod HP. On sortait des briques gris foncés ... qui faisaient bien plus Playmobil que les iBook !



Oui mais là en effet c'est même pas comparable !!!


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Décembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Est-ce que certains connaissent After Dark, je l’ai sur mon PowerBook 230 et j’ai vu que c’était pour des écrans de veille.
> Utile, pas utile ? À supprimer ?


A l'époque, il y avait bien un tableau de bord "Economie d'énergie" (en 7.5 mais rien en 7.1) pour mettre en veille, mais pas grand chose pour l'écran qui pouvait rester fixe et allumer pendant une opération un peu longue... (mauvais pour les écrans).
Donc il y avait pas mal d'utilitaire pour faire ce que fait aujourd'hui "Economiseur d'écran". Le plus célèbre c'était AfterDark, avec les flying toaster (l'économiseur d'écran vedette ;-)
Mais si tu ne t'en sers pas de manière intensive, tu peux retirer. Tous ces utilitaires consomment un peu de temps CPU/RAM et rendent le système moins stable. Mais ça fait aussi très Mac vintage ;-)


----------



## woz86 (24 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Mais si tu ne t'en sers pas de manière intensive, tu peux retirer.


Si je veux la retirer je mets à la corbeille les icônes de l’application ?
Car j’ai cliqué sur l’icône et c’est ma marqué que l’application n’est pas installée, redémarrer l’ordinateur.


----------



## Invité (24 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> …Le plus célèbre c'était AfterDark, avec les *flying toaster* (l'économiseur d'écran vedette ;-)…


#Nostalgie


----------



## woz86 (24 Décembre 2019)

Voici le petit nouveau dans ma collection :













Et la barrette en plus :


----------



## woz86 (24 Décembre 2019)

Les informations systèmes :


----------



## melaure (24 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> J'ai juste parlé du design auquel je ne suis pas sensible, pas de la qualité de fabrication qui est bien sûr excellente
> Pour ma part, j'ai eu beaucoup plus d'attirance pour la grande classe des G4 Titanium et surtout allu qui ont suivi.



Je te rassure d'adore aussi mon Titanium, surtout que sa peinture est toujours nickel !


Superbe Woz, le mandarine a toujours été mon préféré en terme de couleur. C'est pour ça que j'en ai deux


----------



## woz86 (26 Décembre 2019)

melaure a dit:


> Superbe Woz, le mandarine a toujours été mon préféré en terme de couleur. C'est pour ça que j'en ai deux


Toi qui a plusieurs palourde, tu me conseillerais de réinstaller le système pour repartir à zéro ou pas ?


----------



## woz86 (2 Janvier 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Superbe Woz, le mandarine a toujours été mon préféré en terme de couleur. C'est pour ça que j'en ai deux


Regarde cette belle collection de palourde


----------



## Messij (3 Janvier 2020)

Magnifique, c'est ta collection ? Elle est très proche de la perfection là !!


----------



## woz86 (3 Janvier 2020)

Messij a dit:


> Magnifique, c'est ta collection ? Elle est très proche de la perfection là !!


Non ce n’est pas ma collection, c’est un collectionneur privé que je suis sur Twitter.
Il a tout les modèles Apple.


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2020)

Je me disais bien, sacré farceur !!! 

Ceci dit je ne suis pas si loin du centre de la photo. J'ai 6 palourdes, le eMate 300, deux quicktake, iBook G3 12 et 14, iBook G4 12", Titanium, PB G3 wallstreet et pismo, iPad 1, iPod 2G, je peux ajouter mon PowerCD au passage 

Par contre j'aimerais bien avoir le tout premier écran plat Apple 15", en VGA ...


----------



## woz86 (3 Janvier 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Je me disais bien, sacré farceur !!!


Avoir une collection comme ça, c’est un rêve.
Il possède une des plus belle collection d’Apple vintage au monde.
Dans un tweet il recherche des iMac G3, il lui manque 9 couleurs.


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2020)

J'ai le Snow !  Et le Mandarine aussi 

Il ne publie que sur twitter ? Bien triste de pas avoir un vrai site ...


----------



## woz86 (3 Janvier 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Ceci dit je ne suis pas si loin du centre de la photo. J'ai 6 palourdes, le eMate 300, deux quicktake, iBook G3 12 et 14, iBook G4 12", Titanium, PB G3 wallstreet et pismo, iPad 1, iPod 2G, je peux ajouter mon PowerCD au passage


Jolie collection


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Jolie collection



Ce n'est qu'une partie, je n'ai pas parlé de tous les 68k  Et 3 Apple II !

Dans les bonnes résolution 2020, il y a faire l'inventaire !


----------



## woz86 (3 Janvier 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Ce n'est qu'une partie, je n'ai pas parlé de tous les 68k  Et 3 Apple II !


Je suis en train de voir pour me trouvé un SE et par la suite un Apple II m’attire beaucoup aussi.


melaure a dit:


> Dans les bonnes résolution 2020, il y a faire l'inventaire !


Si tu en a en trop, j’accepte les dons


----------



## Fi91 (3 Janvier 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Je me disais bien, sacré farceur !!!
> 
> Ceci dit je ne suis pas si loin du centre de la photo. J'ai 6 palourdes, le eMate 300, deux quicktake, iBook G3 12 et 14, iBook G4 12", Titanium, PB G3 wallstreet et pismo, iPad 1, iPod 2G, je peux ajouter mon PowerCD au passage
> 
> Par contre j'aimerais bien avoir le tout premier écran plat Apple 15", en VGA ...


Pareil sauf que j’ai pas toutes les couleurs des G3
Entre les Macintosh se,Classic, lc, Si etc les Newton, power Macintosh, iMac, PowerBook, iBook, Apple IIe,c,gs ...

je suis en train de faire un fichier Excel 

je voudrais bien les exposer comme sur les photos


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2020)

Fi91 a dit:


> je voudrais bien les exposer comme sur les photos


Moi aussi, j'aimerai avec assez de place pour ma (très) modeste collection !


----------



## woz86 (3 Janvier 2020)

Fi91 a dit:


> je voudrais bien les exposer comme sur les photos


Moi aussi les mettre sur des bonnes étagères métal qu’on peut trouver chez Leroy Merlin par exemple.
J’ai fais un agrandissement chez moi avec une partie garage isolé et elle seront bien dedans, mais il n’est pas chauffé, vu que les travaux ne sont pas finis, je pense prévoir un chauffage dans ce garage pour qu’il n’y est pas trop d’humidité


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2020)

Fi91 a dit:


> je voudrais bien les exposer comme sur les photos



Je  n'ai pas la place, mais par contre faire un shooting de toutes les pièces que je possède ce serait déjà bien.



woz86 a dit:


> Moi aussi les mettre sur des bonnes étagères métal qu’on peut trouver chez Leroy Merlin par exemple.
> J’ai fais un agrandissement chez moi avec une partie garage isolé et elle seront bien dedans, mais il n’est pas chauffé, vu que les travaux ne sont pas finis, je pense prévoir un chauffage dans ce garage pour qu’il n’y est pas trop d’humidité



J'ai bien un garage externe, mais ce sera difficile de lutter contre l'humidité, je préfère tout garder dans les placards de mon bureau.


----------



## woz86 (4 Janvier 2020)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai bien un garage externe, mais ce sera difficile de lutter contre l'humidité


Il n’est pas isolé ?


----------



## woz86 (5 Janvier 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Il ne publie que sur twitter ? Bien triste de pas avoir un vrai site ...


Il travaillait chez Microsoft, il s’occupait d’Internet Explorer pour le Mac.


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Il n’est pas isolé ?



Non pas vraiment ... par contre pour l'élevage d'araignée c'est idéal


----------



## woz86 (6 Janvier 2020)

En effet, pour les ordinateurs ça n’aide pas de trop.


----------



## Invité (6 Janvier 2020)

A savoir si ça peut faire un bug ?
Pas sûr que l'araignée soit considérée comme tel


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2020)

Après il est possible de le faire isoler, mais faut déjà une porte isolante pour véhicule et un chauffage.

Enfin pas tout de suite en tout cas, d'autres travaux prioritaires ...


----------



## woz86 (9 Janvier 2020)

Et voici le petit dernier :













Je l’ai acheté à un retraité qui est collectionneur et qui fait partie d’un club informatique Mac.
Il est en très bon état, rien n’ai jaunit, même pas le clavier, quand je suis arrivé chez lui le Tournesol était sous une housse, clavier compris.
Le vendeur a contrôlé la pile et remît le système.
Et j’ai la carte AirPort dessus pour le Wifi.
Il m’a fourni les CDROM d’installation en 10.3 et 10.4 Tiger.
Je l’ai payé 80€


----------



## PJG (9 Janvier 2020)

Je viens de vendre celui équipé d'un SSD.


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2020)

Super sympa woz, tu es dans quel coin au fait ?


----------



## woz86 (9 Janvier 2020)

Du 86 et toi ?


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2020)

69, on a encore un Apple User Group qui tient le coup ...


----------



## woz86 (10 Janvier 2020)

melaure a dit:


> iBook G4 12",


Je pense que dans pas longtemps, je vais ajouter à ma collection un PowerBook G4 15 ”


----------



## woz86 (15 Janvier 2020)

Bon un petit nouveau est arrivé :


----------



## woz86 (15 Janvier 2020)

Le disque dur externe :


----------



## Invité (15 Janvier 2020)

Super clean !!!
Quand je pense à la couleur des miens…
Je crois que le pire c'est un Classic II et au moins 3 claviers entendus à la cave qui sont kakis 

Je ne sais même pas où est mon imagewritter 
Mais c'est marrant, j'ai retrouvé (mais je ne sais plus où) un ruban 3 couleurs non entamé. Dans sa boite et son sachet…


----------



## woz86 (15 Janvier 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Super clean !!!


Oui pour son âge, esthétiquement il est nickel


----------



## PJG (15 Janvier 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne sais même pas où est mon imagewritter


Moi, elle est dans un carton avec l'Apple IIC.


----------



## woz86 (16 Janvier 2020)

Il y a aussi avec le lecteur de disquette externe que je n’ai pas mis sur la photo.


----------



## PJG (16 Janvier 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si tu as une petite perceuse à colonne de précision et un bon foret HSS de D1, tu perces un trou en travers et tu y mets une goupille, sinon faut en trouvé une autre.


Bonjour,
où trouver la pièce complète, gauche et droite ?
C'est un PowerBook 400 G3 Série.


----------



## PJG (16 Janvier 2020)

Je reviens vers vous pour cette histoire de charnière.
Il y a vraiment trop de boulot sur le reste de l'écran, même si je trouve les bras (photos du haut) les axes ne sont pas en pleine forme.
En revanche, le reste de l'ordi fonctionne correctement, il démarre sans problème.
Si vous voulez des pièces, pas de problème, je ne demanderais que les FDP. 
Si vous êtes intéressez, je dépose l'annonce sur Leboncoin et vous ne payerez que 4,97€ de FDP.
*C'est le tarif de la rubrique "Informatique" pour MondialRelay. *
4.97€, c'est ce que coûte les FDP pour l'envoi d'un Tournesol. 
N'hésitez pas, un PowerBook 400 à 4.97€ c'est presque les soldes.

*PS:* il faut aussi ajouter le prix de l'emballage.


----------



## Big Ben (16 Janvier 2020)

Ha! J’ai exactement l’inverse, écran ok je pense mais l’ordinateur ne démarre pas :/
En trop mauvais état je vais pas en faire grand chose. Pas sûr que ça soit le même modèle.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Janvier 2020)

Des charnières de Lombard on en trouve de temps en temps sur la baie :








						Apple Macintosh PowerBook g3 - 95014 Original Charnière R. & L. (Screen Hinge)  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Apple Macintosh PowerBook g3 - 95014 Original Charnière R. & L. (Screen Hinge) sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr


----------



## woz86 (16 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Si vous êtes intéressez, je dépose l'annonce sur Leboncoin et vous ne payerez que 4,97€ de FDP.
> *C'est le tarif de la rubrique "Informatique" pour MondialRelay. *
> 4.97€, c'est ce que coûte les FDP pour l'envoi d'un Tournesol.
> N'hésitez pas, un PowerBook 400 à 4.97€ c'est presque les soldes.


Je pourrais te le prendre, vu que je travaille dans l’usinage je pourrais trouver un moyen de le réparer.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Janvier 2020)

Les écrans des PowerBook G3 14.1" des Wallstreet, Lombard et Pismo ne sont pas interchangeables.
Pour les reconnaitre : 
WallStreet : 233->300MHz : La pomme est en bas et multicolore.
Lombard : 333-400MHz : La pomme est en haut et blanche, et en bas il est inscrit "Macintosh PowerBook G3"
Pismo : 400-500MHz : La pomme est en haut et blanche, et en bas il est inscrit "PowerBook"


----------



## PJG (16 Janvier 2020)

C'est bien celui-ci. 
*Lombard : 333-400MHz : La pomme est en haut et blanche, et en bas il est inscrit "Macintosh PowerBook G3"*


----------



## woz86 (17 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Si vous êtes intéressez, je dépose l'annonce sur Leboncoin et vous ne payerez que 4,97€ de FDP.


Je ne trouve pas ton annonce !


----------



## Big Ben (17 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> C'est bien celui-ci.
> *Lombard : 333-400MHz : La pomme est en haut et blanche, et en bas il est inscrit "Macintosh PowerBook G3"*



J’ai pas revérifié mais de mémoire j’ai ce modèle.
J’ai deux épaves avec le même symptôme: led verte de temps en temps mais rien d’autre.
Je me suis lamentablement planté sur ce coup j’ai pensé pouvoir réparer la chose mais raté. :’(


----------



## PJG (17 Janvier 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas ton annonce !


Je vais la déposer. 
Le carton est déjà fait.

*Edit: *c'est bon pour l'annonce.


----------



## woz86 (25 Janvier 2020)

Voici le nouvel arrivant qui devrait être la cette semaine : 





Un G3 bondi blue, pour moi c’est un modèle symbolique à avoir dans sa collection comme un Macintosh !


----------



## PJG (26 Janvier 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Un G3 bondi blue, pour moi c’est un modèle symbolique à avoir dans sa collection comme un Macintosh !


Maxi 10.3.9  je crois.
Le seul que j'ai avec un lecteur à tiroir est un orange (clavier et souris).
Tu vas pouvoir relire les premiers Avosmac.


----------



## woz86 (26 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Le seul que j'ai avec un lecteur à tiroir est un orange (clavier et souris).


Ça doit être la seconde version avec les autres couleurs, car ensuite le lecteur CD était en version mange disque.
Celui que je vais avoir, c’est la première version, celui de 1998.


----------



## PJG (26 Janvier 2020)

J'ai 5 G3 avec mange disque. 
J'ai aussi des pièces détachées .


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2020)

Sympa, parce que le plus dur a trouver ce sont des slot-in, celui de mon Snow 600 est en rade ... si vous connaissez un revendeur sur le net ...


----------



## woz86 (26 Janvier 2020)

Bricolage du dimanche, l’armoire où va être ranger ma collection dans mon garage.
Une armoire industrielle quasi neuve récupérée à mon travail et où j’ai aujourd’hui mis de belles étagères et une prise électrique.


----------



## PJG (26 Janvier 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Bricolage du dimanche, l’armoire où va être ranger ma collection dans mon garage.
> Une armoire industrielle quasi neuve récupérée à mon travail et où j’ai aujourd’hui mis de belles étagères et une prise électrique.


Très bien, mais si tu ne mets pas de cornières pour renforcer les étagères, dans deux mois tu pourras t'en servir pour faire de la luge.


----------



## woz86 (26 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Très bien, mais si tu ne mets pas de cornières pour renforcer les étagères, dans deux mois tu pourras t'en servir pour faire de la luge.


Je pense que ça devrait le faire


----------



## Emma748 (28 Janvier 2020)

bonjour, voici mes ordis en ma possession. par contre il me manque l'unité centrale.. pas trouvé dans le demenagement. j'aimerais pouvoir vendre à une personne consciencieuse,


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2020)

Emma748 a dit:


> bonjour, voici mes ordis en ma possession. par contre il me manque l'unité centrale.. pas trouvé dans le demenagement. j'aimerais pouvoir vendre à une personne consciencieuse,


Vu l'état des claviers, lecteurs de disquette, ça pourrait être donné…

Du genre, dans ce fil : https://forums.macg.co/threads/dons-de-mac-v2-et-autres-materiels-operationnels.303649/page-40


----------



## woz86 (28 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Je vais la déposer.
> Le carton est déjà fait.
> 
> *Edit: *c'est bon pour l'annonce.



C’est bon j’ai bien reçu le colis, très bien emballé 
Le G3 est propre, je vais essayer de trouver de quoi le réparer sur le net, après l’écran peut tenir si il est en appuie à l’arrière.
Je le mettrai en route ce soir si j’ai le temps.


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Vu l'état des claviers, lecteurs de disquette, ça pourrait être donné…
> 
> Du genre, dans ce fil : https://forums.macg.co/threads/dons-de-mac-v2-et-autres-materiels-operationnels.303649/page-40


Au vu de l'écran et des lecteurs, l'UC devait être un Apple // (gs ?)


----------



## LoupSifer (28 Janvier 2020)

Emma748 a dit:


> bonjour, voici mes ordis en ma possession. par contre il me manque l'unité centrale.. pas trouvé dans le demenagement. j'aimerais pouvoir vendre à une personne consciencieuse,


Bonjour,
Peut être intéressé, tu est de quelle région ?


----------



## Emma748 (28 Janvier 2020)

haute savoie


----------



## LoupSifer (28 Janvier 2020)

Merci, mais trop loin pour moi.


----------



## LoupSifer (28 Janvier 2020)

Voici mon premier mac de collection !
Je l'adore...démarre en 10s, pour les applis "Classic" c'est le Top.
Mais mon mignon c'est : Apple IIC


----------



## woz86 (29 Janvier 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Des charnières de Lombard on en trouve de temps en temps sur la baie :


J’ai commandé les charnières sur EBay, c’était les dernières.


----------



## woz86 (1 Février 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> où trouver la pièce complète, gauche et droite ?
> C'est un PowerBook 400 G3 Série.


Et voici des neuves, il n’y a plus qu’à les remplacer !


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Février 2020)

Un petit tuto pour les remplacer.


----------



## hercut (17 Février 2020)

Ma petite contribution.
Une partie de ma petite collection que j'ai sortie faire prendre l'air des cartons ...


----------



## woz86 (17 Février 2020)

hercut a dit:


> Ma petite contribution.
> Une partie de ma petite collection que j'ai sortie faire prendre l'air des cartons ...


Sympas, a gauche c’est un Lisa ?


----------



## hercut (17 Février 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Sympas, a gauche c’est un Lisa ?


Oui  et un 128 a coté. Fonctionnel et en parfait état ou presque  avec la petite imprimante


----------



## woz86 (17 Février 2020)

hercut a dit:


> Oui  et un 128 a coté. Fonctionnel et en parfait état ou presque  avec la petite imprimante


Et à droite, un Apple 2e ? Que je devrais avoir prochainement !


----------



## hercut (20 Février 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Et à droite, un Apple 2e ? Que je devrais avoir prochainement !


Oui et un 2e+ (pas des grandes machines mais sympa quand meme, le 2 est plus rare)


----------

